# [New Point Values are being posted here] anyone hitting the [RCI] site at 12:00?



## miamidan

Site Says Rci.com Will Be Up At Midnite.  Anyone Staying Up To Test It.  I Am Afraid I Will Be Long Asleep


----------



## siesta

I'll be up. I'm a night owl.


----------



## shmoore

I will be up, too. I figure enough of us will be trying it out to crash their system.  :whoopie:


----------



## MichaelColey

I'm watching and waiting!


----------



## krj9999

Knowing RCI, it will probably be well after midnight before it becomes available.   

I'll wait until I get up in the AM to look at.


----------



## Mjpierce

*I'll be up*

I'm up watching the Patriots game anyway, so I'm keeping an eye on RCI.  Sometimes they open back up quicker than the stated time.


----------



## cruisin

I will be stunned if it is even close to midnight, at least I am on the wet coast, it might be up by midnights pst


----------



## cmh

Only 20 more minutes (supposedly) but I'm fading fast......


----------



## Mjpierce

O.K.  Maybe, just maybe, I'm being just a wee bit optimistic.


----------



## DaveNV

Is it midnight Eastern time, or midnight Central time?

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

BMWguynw said:


> Is it midnight Eastern time, or midnight Central time?
> 
> Dave



Eastern Time.  Fifteen minutes, and I am watching, although the chances of it being up on time are slim, based on past experiences.


----------



## vacationhopeful

You all becareful. That new software could have a virus which downloads your financial info and runs your credit to sell you more developer direct TS.  Or could just get enough info to give the scammers your real phone numbers. :rofl: :hysterical: 

My bet is 4AM Eastern...then crashing for 4 more days.


----------



## stonebroke

*1 more minute*

I am hanging in there but getting very sleepy:zzz:


----------



## rickandcindy23

Bummer!  It's not working.


----------



## Mjpierce

12:01 and nothing.


----------



## stonebroke

Only going to hit my head against the wall so long ...goodnight  :zzz: ...I will check back tomorrow morning


----------



## dundey

Still not working, off to bed!


----------



## Tommart

*New Thread*

I was going to start a new thread stating that RCI isn't up as announced.

You guys beat me.  And it still isn't up.

Tom


----------



## matbec

Same here. Still not working. Will wait a few more minutes.


----------



## BevL

An advantage to living on the west coast.  I still have a few hours before I hit the hay.

I'll be surprised if we're not having this conversation TOMORROW at this time.


----------



## Mjpierce

It is now letting you sign in, but when you try to search it knocks you back out to the sign in.
:annoyed:


----------



## Mjpierce

Now letting you in, but nothing works when you click on it.  Whoopeee!


----------



## shmoore

Ditto for me.....now why didn't I expect that!!!!!


----------



## MichaelColey

Same here.  I can log in, but can't get most pages to work yet.


----------



## rhonda

Mjpierce said:


> Now letting you in, but nothing works when you click on it.  Whoopeee!


My confirmed exchange is still in place -- glad to see it.


----------



## Mjpierce

Hope springs eternal...Hope, that is, for a strong trader and a kickin' exchange.


----------



## MichaelColey

Trying "http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/search.do" to go directly to search...  Loading very, very, very slowly.  I suspect their servers are getting hammered from all of us who are curious to see the changes.


----------



## Karen G

Same experience here on the west coast--looks like not much has changed with the RCI website--glitches galore!


----------



## Bourne

http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/manageDeposits.do

You can play with the deposit calc...

The glitch is in the javascript libs...aftet logging in, the links work but not the orange headers...land on a page like help or careers and navigate from there.


----------



## Karen G

MichaelColey said:


> Trying "http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/search.do" to go directly to search...  Loading very, very, very slowly.  I suspect their servers are getting hammered from all of us who are curious to see the changes.


 Here's what I got when I went to that link: We cannot complete your search request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center.  (SR003)


----------



## Mjpierce

I snuck in through the vacation plans link on the left hand side of the home page.  My mid-summer Cape week is a 36, my studio in June, a 19.
Good-bad-same...I don't know yet.


----------



## MichaelColey

Bourne said:


> http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/manageDeposits.do
> 
> You can play with the deposit calc...


Hmmm, I can get to the Manage Deposits page like that, but can't get to Deposit Calcs.  How did you get there?

Interestingly, three of my four deposits show as "Deposits Not Eligible to Combine".  Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## rhonda

Bourne said:


> http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/manageDeposits.do
> 
> You can play with the deposit calc...


The Deposit Calculator isn't working for me -- but it does have suggested Trade Power values for future deposits.  I hope the values are _wrong_:
  Seapointer (South Africa coastal), 2 BR winter week:  "18"
  Grand Pacific Palisades (SoCal Coastal), 1BR summer week: "19"

FWIW, under the prior system, my 1BR Grand Pacific Palisades week pulled a 3BR DVC week.  I'm thinking "one notch up from off-season South Africa" doesn't sound like good news.


----------



## MuranoJo

Bourne said:


> http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/manageDeposits.do
> 
> You can play with the deposit calc...
> 
> The glitch is in the javascript libs...aftet logging in, the links work but not the orange headers...land on a page like help or careers and navigate from there.



Doesn't work for me at all.  Click the links and nothing helps.  Oh well, there will be enough glitches that I can probably check back end of day tomorrow to read what people have experienced.


----------



## Mjpierce

I went to vacation plans- then to an ongoing search that I have going, and then clicked on "Take a peek."

All of the available weeks seem the same as it was on Friday.  I can't figure out how to see all the weeks, including those higher valued than my deposit.
Anybody see how to do that?


----------



## Bourne

Its picked up...

Though, looking up inventory is an anti-climax...

With the tigers traded, the pups could not see the big-wigs...yeah because they never existed...


----------



## bccash63

For a reference 1 br DVC for next July-Aug shows a range of 16-25.  Dawn


----------



## MichaelColey

FWIW, here are the trading powers of my four deposits:

Summer Bay Orlando 2BR, Feb 2012: 21 (should see 125k by February)
Palace View Branson 1BR, Jul 2011: 17 (saw 105k)
Christmas Mountain Village 2BR, Nov 2010 (deposited 3 weeks out): 10 (saw 65k)
Christmas Mountain Village 2BR, Nov 2010 (deposited 3 weeks out): 9 (saw 55k)


----------



## northwoodsgal

I've been searching for a southern California Christmas week 2011 for a few weeks now.  It looks like the few resorts that were available are now in the Extra Vacations section.  Not nice.

14-Sep-2009 Member Deposit Current Deposit Trading Power: 27 View/Hide Details 
 0130 Towncenter at Jackson Hole | Start Date: 11-Sep-2010 | Travel Window : Sep-2009 - Sep-2012 | Unit Size : 2, 6/4 

18-Nov-2009 Member Deposit Current Deposit Trading Power: 13 View/Hide Details 
 1895 Durban Sands | Start Date: 10-Apr-2010 | Travel Window : Apr-2009 - Apr-2012 | Unit Size : 2, 6/6


----------



## MichaelColey

It looks like the last minute inventory is a trading power of 6 rather than the 5 we thought it might be.  Or not.  I'm seeing things as low as 2.


----------



## rhonda

Wording on combining deposits:





			
				RCI said:
			
		

> *Combine Your Weeks *
> Choose two or more deposits to get a combined deposit with higher deposit trading power.   You will be charged USD *99.00* to combine your deposits


Plus the exchange fees, of course!

Trade power of my two deposits:
The Seapointer (South Africa) 
Resort ID: 2049, 2BR, Week 33
Trade Power: *18* 

Grand Pacific Resorts at Grand Pacific Palisades Resort
Resort ID: 5362, 1BR, Week 33
Trade Power: *40*  (Phew!  Sure better than '19' as indicated on the deposit page??)


----------



## DeniseM

Anybody have a Sheraton Desert Oasis, or Sheraton Vistana Resort week?


----------



## Mjpierce

I ran across a listing for Vacation Village at Weston.  They always have availability, even when almost nothing else in southern Florida does.  So I was quite shocked to see the power rating of 33 listed underneath.  WHAT?
So I looked up the available units for the resort and it has all of these 2bdrm units listed for 8-11, and smack in the middle of it is a 2bdrm at 33.  There is a 2bdrm that starts the next day and it is a 9.  No it is not a school vacation week either.  
Now, I don't want to go there, but it does make me curious about how the power rating for the the same week can be so different.  Is it possible that it is based on when it was deposited?

Hmmm...

Lots of peeking around is going to be needed.


----------



## northwoodsgal

Rhonda,

On what page did you find the 40 for trading power?


----------



## Mjpierce

Hey...do you have combine weeks (and pay the fee) *before* you can see the more powerful weeks?  I can't figure out how to get it to show all available weeks.

Anybody found that out yet?


----------



## bccash63

A 1 br L/O of my SDO for week 10 shows a 36.  Dawn


----------



## bturner

*got in*

I finally got in. My deposited weeks have higher power than I expected! My list also appeared to be ineligible for combining, but I could check a couple of weeks and it appeared it would let me continue. I didn't yet - need to see how they will work as is - and it costs $99 to combine! Of course, RCI will charge for that. They would normally get 2 exchange fees out of me where now they will only get one if I combine.


----------



## DeniseM

bccash63 said:


> A 1 br L/O of my SDO for week 10 shows a 36.  Dawn



That's good, right?


----------



## rhonda

northwoodsgal said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> On what page did you find the 40 for trading power?


"Manage Your Deposits" -- near the bottom after refreshing the page at least 3x.


----------



## DeniseM

Is 40 the highest poss?


----------



## BevL

DeniseM said:


> Is 40 the highest poss?



My SoCal studio is showing up at 48

Island Park summer one bedroom - 26


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> Interestingly, three of my four deposits show as "Deposits Not Eligible to Combine". Wonder what's up with that?


Ah, I think I figured this out.  I think those three deposits all have ongoing searches.

It's VERY nice that you can combine multiple deposits at one time rather than just two.


----------



## BevL

Very glitchy - it doesn't want to let me search - just back to the home page.


----------



## JudyS

I took a nap so I could get up after midnight!   How addicted am I?   

My late deposit Texas blue 1-bedrooms are 8s or 9s.  (I get three of these free a year, which is why I have them.)  I expected them to be only a 5!

My august week at Aquamarine Villas is worth a 38. Whoa, that's more than a 2-bedroom summer DVC week!!!


----------



## bturner

I'm not sure it will. I have low power weeks - max is 24 - and when I clicked to expand my search by exchange power (very last is list) it only showed up to a 23.


----------



## DeniseM

How about Hawaii?


----------



## taffy19

I got my trade power for my fixed weeks for 2011 and 12 on Maui. They must be very low  but I don't care because I will not use RCI anyway.  

It didn't show my fixed week trade power for the Buganvilias we own nor our other resort that is floating. Am I doing something wrong? Thank goodness, we bought for use and not for exchanging! I will post a link of a picture if that is safe Do you think it is safe?


----------



## bccash63

DeniseM said:


> How about Hawaii?



The highest number I saw was a 37 for all of the units available which was around 650.


----------



## Mjpierce

O.K., I watched the tutorial.  It looks like the "Click to Change" button is not working yet, so you can't choose to see resorts above your power.


----------



## MuranoJo

I am seeing up to 35 for a late deposit (<60 days) for a New Years week in Cancun area.  Doggie is getting 9, no surprise.  Interesting that all my weeks aren't showing up.  I'm missing several.  And I don't see any offer to combine weeks.  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Timmuscat

Any news on the value of generic wyndam deposits?


----------



## BevL

DeniseM said:


> How about Hawaii?



Winter 2011 two bedroom Kauai Beach Villas - 29
Wyndham Mauno Loa Feb 2012 - 38

Denise, I sent you a private message

Bev


----------



## MuranoJo

DeniseM said:


> How about Hawaii?



I see 687 for HI.


----------



## zazz

My Wyndham generic deposits show up with no trading power under the heading "Not Eligible to Combine".

Guess I am going to sleep now.


----------



## JudyS

Here's something interesting.  I'm looking at exchanges, and the "Price" is listed as Exchange Fee. OK, that makes sense -- it just means I'm looking at exchanges instead of rentals.  But, then it says:
Exchange Fee* can be Exchange Fee with or without taxes or Fixed Fee 
I have not yet seen any weeks where the exchange fee is listed with an asterisk (Exchange Fee*). But, it looks like some weeks will have some sort of additional fees -- maybe these are if you rent more points?  I can not find out what a "fixed fee" is. 

And, here is some good news: If you combined a deposit, it will be good for two years from the date of combining.  This is cheaper than extending!

How To Extend An Expiring Week  
Each vacation week deposit is available for exchange one year prior to its start date through two years afterwards. The check-in date of the confirmed vacation using a deposit must fall within this timeframe. RCI has, however, developed a program that allows members with vacation deposits about to expire to extend their usage. You may purchase extensions to your deposited weeks anytime prior to the expiration if you wish. A one month extension is available for $29; a three-month extension is available for $69, and a six-month extension is $109. Additional extensions may be purchased; however, your week may not ultimately be extended for more than one full year. Since this program is not supported online, please call our Member Services Department at 800/338-7777 to purchase an extension. You may also choose to combine your expiring deposit with another deposit or Deposit Credit on your account. You must pay the $99 fee for combining deposits or Deposit Credits. After combining, the new Combined Deposit will have a Deposit Trading Power equal to the combined values of all deposit(s) and Deposit Credit(s) combined in the transaction. In addition, the Combined Deposit will be eligible for travel for 2 years from the date combined. *


----------



## Mjpierce

Me too- hopefully this will all work smoothly in the morning...:hysterical:


----------



## BevL

JudyS said:


> . . .  You may also choose to combine your expiring deposit with another deposit or Deposit Credit on your account. You must pay the $99 fee for combining deposits or Deposit Credits. After combining, the new Combined Deposit will have a Deposit Trading Power equal to the combined values of all deposit(s) and Deposit Credit(s) combined in the transaction. In addition, the Combined Deposit will be eligible for travel for 2 years from the date combined. *  [/FONT]



Ouch - $99 to combine deposits - higher than I hoped.


----------



## joe-holiday

*ETP (Exchange Trading Power)*

I cant believe my deposit for Dec 6 for a Studio at Hacienda Del Mar got me an ETP of 18
Ill take it
Joe


----------



## Carolyn

FYI

"You will be charged USD 99.00 to combine your deposits"


----------



## Goofyhobbie

Folks, If You Are A *TUG Member *please Post Your Sightings Where You Know They Should Be Posted.  The Exchange Forum Is Not The Corrrect Forum.


----------



## shmoore

My Wyndham visible deposits are showing, but generic deposits (three of them) are not showing up at all....maybe in the morning. Nite all


----------



## Carolyn

My 2012 2BR November *Royal Mayan* is a 12......REALLY????


----------



## taffy19

DeniseM said:


> How about Hawaii?


Denise, we own at the Maui Sunset (#0439) and the dates are from April 4 to 11 and from April 11 to 18 (a two week interval).  They are always the same dates.  They give a 25 for the weeks in 2011 and a 35 for the weeks in 2012.

I still haven't figured out how to do the fixed week at the Buganvilias because it has to be calculated.  I don't want to accidentally deposit my weeks.  How do I do this?


----------



## Mjpierce

Alright, one more post.  The $99 combining fee allows you to combine as many weeks as you want for the one fee.  The combined week is good for two years from the combining date- good if you have some weeks that are about to go bad- bad if you use something too early- you could lose some available time.

Good night, all!


----------



## Dunk

Wow, most of the links don't work...some of the text is written over other text so I can't read it....If my IT department released this page into production we would all be fired.  They have no quality control. We test with every browser and version available and they can't even get it to work with the latest version of IE and Firefox.


----------



## JudyS

*I just combined some deposits!*

I just took 3 low value weeks that I had, all of which were about to expire soon, and combined them into one 27-point credit good for two full years. Here is what it said on my confirmation screen. (I removed some credit card info.)

Combine Complete...

You have successfully combined your deposits!! You were charged USD 99.00 against the credit card **** **** **** 
See below the deposits that were combined... ( these deposits will no more available to exchange ) 
Resort Unit Travel Window (Start Date - End Date) Deposit Trading Power 
#2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  213  May-2008 - May-2011 9  
#2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  229  Jan-2008 - Jan-2011 9  
#2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  228  Jan-2008 - Jan-2011 9  

Combined Deposit 
Resort Deposit Trading Power Travel Window (Start Date - End Date) Relation Number 
COMBINED DEPOSIT  27  Nov-2010 - Nov-2012 00032 

Summary of Charges 
Combine Fee USD 99.00 
Total Charges USD 99.00 

Payment Details 
Total Charges 
Card Holder: 
Expiration Date: Credit Card: MasterCard **** **** ****   USD 99.00  
Total Amount Charged USD 99.00 

The new deposit is now listed in my account as
 Combined Deposit 
Resort ID: -    Rel #: 00032    Unit: -    BR(s): -    Max Occ / Priv: -  Nov-2010  -  Nov-2012  27      
I'm very pleased about this new way to extend deposits!  

I'm not so pleased about RCI's grammar: "these deposits will no more available to exchange" :rofl:


----------



## bccash63

bccash63 said:


> A 1 br L/O of my SDO for week 10 shows a 36.  Dawn



Now it shows a 38


----------



## Tommart

*Woodstone in Virginia*

Each of my 2 bedroom lockouts in early June have a trading value of 14.

Each of my 1-bedroom lockouts in early August have 14 as well.

Other observations:

Looks like I got two extra points for depositing my August weeks 9 months in advance.  Each one-bedroom shows as 16.

For Woodstone in the same summer week, there's only a 2 point difference between 1-bedroom and 2-bedroom units.  12 v. 14 (Looks like I'll always deposit as separate units.)

Woodstone at Massanutten is Gold Crown, and Eagle Trace at Massanutten is Silver Crown.  <I'm biased, but> Woodstone units are much nicer.  However, both have identical trading value in the summer.  Off-season, Woodstone is a 4, and Eagle Trace a 3.


----------



## rhonda

JudyS said:


> I just took 3 low value weeks that I had, all of which were about to expire soon, and combined them into one 27-point credit good for two full years.


You are _so_ brave!  Thanks for sharing the play-by-play.


----------



## MichaelColey

bccash63 said:


> Now it shows a 38


It sounds like you're looking at the units your deposit can see.  Look here to see your trading power:

http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/onLoadDepositTPStatement.do


----------



## bccash63

MichaelColey said:


> It sounds like you're looking at the units your deposit can see.  Look here to see your trading power:
> 
> http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/onLoadDepositTPStatement.do



That is the trading power--the first time I looked when I got the 36 was when I looked at DVC and put a unit on hold--it said trade power 36--when I finally got into the right spot on the home page it lists this deposit as a 38--not sure of why the difference in numbers.  Dawn


----------



## donnaval

Peee yuuu, I have some stinky numbers!  Oh well, I knew they were dogs but they have served me very very well for last-minute travel.  Not sure how they'll do now.

Interestingly, I don't see much advantage to depositing these units early. There's a whopping 2-point difference between a deposit I made two weeks before check-in, and the points offered if I deposit two years in advance!  Two points????  Definitely not worth paying MFs early.  Especially since it ticks me off that when I deposit these units they are snapped up in no time, and yet they have always had low trading power.  Seems to me that if you deposit a unit and it is taken within hours of hitting the system, it ought to be considered a pretty good trader...oh well, that's another issue.

Also, my one lock-off will definitely NEVER get deposited as one unit.  If I deposit both sides separately, each one gets 22 points.  If I deposit the whole 2-br unit - 24 points.  Ha!

Some of my deposits seem to be missing.  I wish I had printed out a screen shot on Thursday.  I meant to and forgot, argh.

Wyndham generics--so far I don't see any online capability with them.


----------



## Mjpierce

Bccash63,
Right- your week has a trading power of 38.  The week you were trying to book at DVC has a trading power of 36.

And now I am *really* going to go to sleep.


----------



## JudyS

*Holds are now good for only 24 hours*

I just put a 13-point week on hold. RCI offered to let me use either my 38-point Aquamarine Villas deposit, or my spankin' new 27-point combined deposit. (I used Aquamarine Villas because it expires sooner.)  My lower value weeks (I have weeks with values as low as 8) were ineligible for the trade. 

Here's an important change. It looks like holds are now good only for 24 hours, instead of until end of the next business day. I got this RCI message when I confirmed the hold:
Hold transaction complete...
You have successfully held this vacation!
If you do not confirm this vacation within 24 hours, it will be released. 


I also got a message regarding the 25 points "change" from my 38-point Aquamarine Villas week:
A Deposit Credit with a Trading Power 25 will be added to your account.  
This Deposit credit will be reflected on your account, only after this held unit is confirmed.


----------



## JudyS

donnaval said:


> ...it ticks me off that when I deposit these units they are snapped up in no time, and yet they have always had low trading power.  Seems to me that if you deposit a unit and it is taken within hours of hitting the system, it ought to be considered a pretty good trader...oh well, that's another issue.
> 
> Also, my one lock-off will definitely NEVER get deposited as one unit.  If I deposit both sides separately, each one gets 22 points.  If I deposit the whole 2-br unit - 24 points.  Ha!...


Those lock-off values make no sense!

It sounds like you should rent your low-value deposits, or give them to an independent exchange company.  (I also have some low value deposits, but I get them as free bonus weeks. So, they're worth what I pay for them!   )


----------



## JudyS

BevL said:


> My SoCal studio is showing up at 48...


Can you tell us what the MFs are? I'm betting you have one of the lowest costs out there for per Exchange Credit.  Also, is this a July week?  I'm thinking that my SoCal 1-bedroom (Aquamarine Villas) may have been worth less than your week (38 points) because it's in August. 




rhonda said:


> You are _so_ brave!  Thanks for sharing the play-by-play.


You're welcome!  It wasn't that brave; all I risked was $99 and some deposits that expire soon anyway.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

*
Originally Posted by BevL:
"My SoCal studio is showing up at 48..."*



JudyS said:


> Also, is this a July week?  I'm thinking that my SoCal 1-bedroom (Aquamarine Villas) may have been worth less than your week (38 points) because it's in August..



My SoCal 1-bedroom 1st week of August is 52. I've always called it a tiger "pup", because my San Francisco week sees more/better stuff. But unfortunately, the SF week was already traded months ago.  In the past, I've noticed that RCI trade power drops significantly somewhere mid-August, as kids head back to school.  

My Pueblo Bonito Cabo week 52 studio received a trade power of 25.  Everything else I need the trade calculator link to work, so that I can figure out my floating weeks.


----------



## crazyhorse

*While we remain very excited about these changes, we know that many of you have experienced unforeseen issues following the launch this weekend. Despite our best efforts and exhaustive testing, these new enhancements are currently not performing up to our expectations or those you have come to expect from RCI.

We are working night and day to ensure that RCI.com is working to the level you deserve, and we do appreciate your patience while we work these “bugs” through.

We will continue to work to provide you with the best experience with RCI, both on the Web and when you call – it’s what you deserve and what we want to deliver. *


----------



## JudyS

JudyS said:


> ...I'm thinking that my SoCal 1-bedroom (Aquamarine Villas) may have been worth less than your week (38 points) because it's in August....


I've revised my thinking on this, now that the deposit calculator is working. Aquamarine Villas seems to be worth less than other SoCal summer weeks, in both July and August. There are probably two reasons for this. One is that Aquamarine Villas is not as close to a major city (LA, San Diego) as some other resort.s Also, Aquamarine Villas only allows owners to deposit weekday check-ins (Monday, Tuesday, Thursday) into RCI.  Weekend check-ins are reserved for owners who plan to use or rent. The midweek check-in may hurt trading value.

San Clemente Inn about the same as Aquamarine Villas. Oddly, July 4th weeks are worth less than weeks 27-33, at all SoCal resorts that I have checked. I suspect that weeks starting in June are rated lower than weeks starting in July, even if the June week spans the July 4th weekend. Dumb, but then, this *is* RCI!

By the way, using the deposit calculator, I found out that a Winners Circle (just north of San Diego) Week 27 two-bedroom is worth 58 points. That's the highest trade value I've seen so far. However, there are only 12 two-bedrooms at Winners Circle, and I've never seen a Week 27 two-bedroom for sale, despite looking for a year.


----------



## JudyS

crazyhorse said:


> *...We are working night and day to ensure that RCI.com is working to the level you deserve, and we do appreciate your patience while we work these “bugs” through.... *


I think you aren't missing that much! Although I'm very excited about the new system (obviously!) I haven't really seen any weeks available that weren't available prior to the changeover.


----------



## ajmace

*Same units there generally*

I agree that RCi seems to have made the change without affecting the kind of units being offered.

The ability to combine deposits does seem a good idea.  Does anytone know whether, having paid £65 to combine, you are then allow to 'uncombine' and get a refund?

Also, I thought it was going to be possible to see all the units that RCI had irrespective of whether you had the trading power to  obtain them.
Can anyone tell me how to do this?


----------



## JudyS

ajmace said:


> ...The ability to combine deposits does seem a good idea.  Does anytone know whether, having paid £65 to combine, you are then allow to 'uncombine' and get a refund?


I suspect the answer here is "no," although perhaps there is some sort of grace period. 




ajmace said:


> ...Also, I thought it was going to be possible to see all the units that RCI had irrespective of whether you had the trading power to  obtain them.Can anyone tell me how to do this?


Yes. Go to "Search for a vacation." Towards the top it should say, "You are currently searching>> Exchange Only ,Bookable Only              click to change" 

Click where it says "click to change" and a dialogue box should pop up. Select "Show all available RCI vacations" and then hit the green "Update Search" button.

If you have a fairly strong trader, you may already be seeing everything RCI has online. I have not seen anything online costing more than 37 points. I suspect this means that: 1) the most desirable weeks rarely get deposited; 2) the most desirable weeks get snatched up right away, possibly by ongoing searches;  3) the most desirable weeks probably should be worth even more than the number of points RCI are giving them; and 4) once people combinging deposits, a lot more people will be able to qualify for trades for the most desirable weeks, making those weeks even harder to get.


----------



## ajmace

*Thanks*

Thank you, JudyS,  for helping.

I too took a chance and combined my deposits. It was interesting to see what i could get with a trading power of 34. Yet I ended up holding one for just 23 which would have been offered to me anyway.


I am now searching to see what RCI has with a trading power higher than 34. Nothing in the UK in May 2012 it would seem.


----------



## JudyS

Ok, using the deposit calculator, I found out what gets the highest value -- 60 points. Gaslamp Plaza Suites (downtown San Diego), July check-in. This is evidence for my theory that SoCal weeks are worth more if they are in a major city. 

Moronically, all sizes of Gaslamp Plaza Suites are worth 60 points -- hotel, studio, one-bedroom, two-bedroom. This is especially dumb because some of the units are lock-offs._ [Edited to add: I tried using the Despoit Calculator again and this is no longer true, sorry! Hotel units are now 33 points, 1-bedrooms 49 points, 2-bedrooms 60 points.  You still get more points by dividing up lockoffs than depositing them whole, but the difference is not as pronounced.]_

Even more moronically, some of those Gaslamp Plaza Suites July units only go for about 25000 points a week in RCI Points. There seems to be absolutely no relationship between what something is worth in RCI Points and how many Exchange Points it gets in RCI weeks. One of the lowest valued resorts in RCI Weeks, Vacation Village at Parkway, gets something like 80,000 points a week in RCI Points.


----------



## ajmace

*I have been to Gas lamp*

Yes Judy it would be ridiculous if all Gaslamp units have a trading power of 60 in July.

Does this mean that everything is based on RCI's notion of 'demand'?

I found just one unit available to RCI in the UK in August 2011.  This seems to support your idea that really good weeks just do not come to RCI or get snapped up. 

How is it best to go after them?  As early as possible I expect  -  i.e start 2 years beforehand.

I  just found a 35 in summer 2012 at my home resort, St Mellion.

At least I now know that my combined deposit was able to find just about all available RCI deposits.

I hope that my ramblings are of use, or at least interest,  to some TUGGERS.....


----------



## markel

*Wyndham pts. deposits*

I logged in earlier and have a generic deposit with a ongoing search attached to it. It lists no "trade power" value and the screen stays stuck when trying to pull the search details up.  

More bugs to work out I guess.

Mark


----------



## JudyS

ajmace said:


> Yes Judy it would be ridiculous if all Gaslamp units have a trading power of 60 in July...


Well, I just tried again, and now it says the hotel units are worth only 33, which makes more sense. I'm not sure if I was inputting the data wrong, or if they are still working on the bugs in the Deposit Calculator.


----------



## ajmace

*RCI.com now going very slow!*

I have been happy with the speed of the site since 7 am GMT but now the site is barely working.  Time for a day or two's rest from it, I think.  My trees are in need of pruning in the wonderful Cornish weather today.

Thanks Judy and others for sharing your ideas.


PS There are a few obvious bugs in the system now.  It even now says the cost of combining  is £66 rather than £65!


----------



## crazyhorse

I pruned my hedge a while back.

I cannot get out of the front door now because of all the leaves.  

Think I`ll do that first.

Sunny here too.


----------



## Mjpierce

Hmmm...
As a teacher with school-age children, I search every year for just the President's week vacation.  This year I am searching February 18-20th.  I always assumed that there was a lot out there that I could not see due to my trading power.  Well, I searched and found the following with my 36 power week:
145,656 bookable
145,836 all
For the 2/18-20/2011 week
1261 bookable
1261 all

OK, this is great news and bad news- there is no secret pile of units that I could not see.  
I have an ongoing search for Florida going on.  If a unit comes up that is within my power range , who gets it- the person with the earliest search, or the person with the highest power?  Would there be any advantage to creating a super-searcher week in the 50's power range?  Or is that just a waste?


----------



## ajmace

*I agree Michael*

Yes i feel the same way.  Today i created a combination with Trading power 34 which found almost all of the available exchanges.  

I don't think it is worth creating a higher value combination but I suppose the excess credit comes back to you.

Does anyone know the precise procedure at this point?  In my current case it is an 11 pointer which won't be much use.  Can I then combine this with another of my 22s to produce a combination worth 33? Will this cost me another £66?

I haven't really worked out the  real 'costs' of all this combining. It seems as if I am contributing £66 to RCI each time just to get a bit more flexibility.  I believe the cost of combining should in fact be zero!


----------



## vacationhopeful

Okay, my 3 generic Wyndham studios are showing EXCEPT

*I STILL CAN NOT SEARCH WITH THEM!*

only showing the rental units for sale and telling me I have no units on deposit. My units show no trading power numbers and can't be combine. Oh, that's right: they are still invisible.      

They all work for the same big corporation.


----------



## miamidan

*less than 30 day*

Pretty amazing stuff at less than 30 days

example sanibel 11/20 and 11/27 6 pts


----------



## Twinkstarr

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, my 3 generic Wyndham studios are showing EXCEPT
> 
> *I STILL CAN NOT SEARCH WITH THEM!*
> 
> only showing the rental units for sale and telling me I have no units on deposit. My units show no trading power numbers and can't be combine. Oh, that's right: they are still invisible.
> 
> They all work for the same big corporation.



Same for me with my Wyndham deposit.  

I'm a tad miffed that we will not be able to combine Wyndham deposits with others.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Manhattan Club has a value of 51 for a max and 37 as a min.  That is certainly one of the larger point values.

I glad I have the option to combine deposits if I wish, but I think that RCI might be treating it as a cash cow in two ways.  1.  They will charge you the fee to combine deposits, this fee must be paid to combine any left over change too small to use anywhere. So you may want to considering combining to start with, that way you will have a large enough block left without having to pay to combine the change, but consider you point expiration dates.  2.  They will figure out where people combined 2 or more smaller deposits into a large deposit, so now they know they can pilfer off 1 deposit to sell at get more $$ through other sources, my guess is they will not necessarily pilfer off the left over lower valued resort but some prime real estate instead.  As they have already shown us they have done this before.


----------



## Mel

Mjpierce said:


> Hmmm...
> As a teacher with school-age children, I search every year for just the President's week vacation.  This year I am searching February 18-20th.  I always assumed that there was a lot out there that I could not see due to my trading power.  Well, I searched and found the following with my 36 power week:
> 145,656 bookable
> 145,836 all
> For the 2/18-20/2011 week
> 1261 bookable
> 1261 all
> 
> OK, this is great news and bad news- there is no secret pile of units that I could not see.
> I have an ongoing search for Florida going on.  If a unit comes up that is within my power range , who gets it- the person with the earliest search, or the person with the highest power?  Would there be any advantage to creating a super-searcher week in the 50's power range?  Or is that just a waste?


Assuming the basic system is the same, the earliest search should get it, assuming you have enough trade power.  You might check the calculator for what you want, and see what it says the current TP is, and use that as a guide.  If you have more than that, you should only be behind others who already have ongoing searches.  If you have almost enough, someone with more TP could trump you if a week is deposited before the next drop in TP.  I haven't played extensively, but I haven't seen anything currently costing more than what's listed in the calculator but some that was less.


----------



## Joan-OH

I have a Wyndham visible deposit that pulls 15.  The Wyndham Internal trading preference has disappeared altogether with this update.  Prior to the change, I could get units @ Smokey Mountains and Ocean Walk through July.  Now I can only get Ocean Walk in January and Smokey Mountains through a bit of April.  

So I have a feeling watching for the Bulk Deposits 8 months is history.  The internal trading preference made it all worthwhile.  Before the change, when I search Wyndham, I would see almost 500 units for May - now it is around 200 units.

This deposit was pulling 106K units 2 months ago.  It has made a steady spiral downward to $83K just before the change.

Joan-OH


----------



## Carolinian

According to Bootleg, an RCI employee who used to post here, Vacation Village at Parkway was the resort with the biggest oversupply in the entire RCI system.  It makes sense that it would have low numbers.  It may be that since the developer is now selling only points, it saw no need to press RCI to manipulate the value in the Weeks system, so it came through as an honest number, unlike the artificially inflated RCI Points number.



JudyS said:


> Ok, using the deposit calculator, I found out what gets the highest value -- 60 points. Gaslamp Plaza Suites (downtown San Diego), July check-in. This is evidence for my theory that SoCal weeks are worth more if they are in a major city.
> 
> Moronically, all sizes of Gaslamp Plaza Suites are worth 60 points -- hotel, studio, one-bedroom, two-bedroom. This is especially dumb because some of the units are lock-offs._ [Edited to add: I tried using the Despoit Calculator again and this is no longer true, sorry! Hotel units are now 33 points, 1-bedrooms 49 points, 2-bedrooms 60 points.  You still get more points by dividing up lockoffs than depositing them whole, but the difference is not as pronounced.]_
> 
> Even more moronically, some of those Gaslamp Plaza Suites July units only go for about 25000 points a week in RCI Points. There seems to be absolutely no relationship between what something is worth in RCI Points and how many Exchange Points it gets in RCI weeks. One of the lowest valued resorts in RCI Weeks, Vacation Village at Parkway, gets something like 80,000 points a week in RCI Points.


----------



## crazyhorse

There are in my opinion now too many threads discussing the same new RCI weeks program.

The threads are getting in a tangle.

Moderator: Could we have them tidied up please?


----------



## ondeadlin

Do you have to be an RCI member to see the value of weeks or is there a central site offering trade values? I'd like to see what my fixed Foxrun week 4 would be worth.


----------



## MichaelColey

This might just be a change in wording rather than policy.  You can check the date that the hold expires by clicking "Release".  That brings you to a confirmation screen that shows the hold expiration date.  (That's the only place I could ever find the hold expiration date.)

Michael





JudyS said:


> I just put a 13-point week on hold. RCI offered to let me use either my 38-point Aquamarine Villas deposit, or my spankin' new 27-point combined deposit. (I used Aquamarine Villas because it expires sooner.) My lower value weeks (I have weeks with values as low as 8) were ineligible for the trade.
> 
> Here's an important change. It looks like holds are now good only for 24 hours, instead of until end of the next business day. I got this RCI message when I confirmed the hold:
> Hold transaction complete...
> You have successfully held this vacation!
> If you do not confirm this vacation within 24 hours, it will be released.
> 
> 
> I also got a message regarding the 25 points "change" from my 38-point Aquamarine Villas week:
> A Deposit Credit with a Trading Power 25 will be added to your account.
> This Deposit credit will be reflected on your account, only after this held unit is confirmed.


----------



## bamasteve

*My new Trade Value*

I found three weeks in my account

Two South African Weeks with 14 trade values each
One Wyndham at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, 19 trade value

This doesn't look too bad for getting some decent (not excellent) trades.

Also it appears that I can only see available trades up to the value of my 19 point week.
I though we were supposed to see everything available and then combine weeks if we want to to get a better trade??  

Anyone else getting similar results?


----------



## Conan

JudyS said:


> Ok, using the deposit calculator, I found out what gets the highest value -- 60 points. ....
> 
> _still get more points by [doing something smart], but the difference is not as pronounced._
> 
> Even more moronically, some of those ... units only go for about ... points a week in .... There seems to be absolutely no relationship between what ... and ...  . One of the ..., gets something like ... a week in ....


 
*Guys, you know RCI is reading everything we write - - nothing wrong with that, but it's not our job to point RCI towards ratings that we think need lowering or exchange costs we think need to be raised.   LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS!*


----------



## JudyS

Conan said:


> *Guys, you know RCI is reading everything we write - - nothing wrong with that, but it's not our job to point RCI towards ratings that we think need lowering or exchange costs we think need to be raised.   LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS!*


I haven't found anything in the new RCI Weeks system that I think should have its value lowered. What I was saying about Gaslamp Plaza was that its value in RCI Points was too low, and should be higher, like its value in RCI Weeks.  (As for whether some of the big resorts such as VV at Parkway get too many points in RCI Points, that's been discussed on TUG many, many times.)


----------



## ajmace

*the cost of repeated 'combinations'*

Today i created a combination with Trading power 34 which found almost all of the available exchanges.

Does anyone know the precise procedure at this point? In my current case it is an 11 pointer which won't be much use. Can I then combine this with another of my 22s to produce a combination worth 33? Will this cost me another £66?

I haven't really worked out the real 'costs' of all this combining. It seems as if I am contributing £66 to RCI each time just to get a bit more flexibility. I believe the cost of combining should in fact be zero!


----------



## MichaelColey

bamasteve said:


> Also it appears that I can only see available trades up to the value of my 19 point week.
> I though we were supposed to see everything available and then combine weeks if we want to to get a better trade??


The default is to just see what you can exchange into with your current deposits.  If you click the link to change your search options, you'll find the option to see everything.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am having constant problems with RCI today.  I guess I will have to wait and see how well my deposits are doing later today.  I am so disappointed.  I did see that a week 52 for THIS YEAR at my ski resort is worth 41 points still.  I am shocked.  Also, the same week for next year is worth 51.  I think I will be buying a repo week from our resort now.


----------



## JanT

My Windjammer Landing St. Lucia week (1 BR) has trading power of 22 for 2011 and 20 for 2012.  Not sure why the two point difference but hey whatever.  I didn't think it was too bad for the fact that it is only a one bedroom with no plunge pool.  I still have the option of moving it over to II to trade but not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## ondeadlin

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am having constant problems with RCI today.  I guess I will have to wait and see how well my deposits are doing later today.  I am so disappointed.  I did see that a week 52 for THIS YEAR at my ski resort is worth 41 points still.  I am shocked.  Also, the same week for next year is worth 51.  I think I will be a repo week from our resort now.



Just to be clear, are you shocked that 41/51 is so high or shocked that it's so low?


----------



## jeffmelpsl

*Units Points Range based on Area*

Without getting too specific I think it may be interesting to see what areas are getting the most points.  

I have 2 one in SA and one in Myrtle Beach.  MY SA is showing 20 points and the Myrtle beach is showing 38.  Both are 1 br 4/2


----------



## rickandcindy23

ondeadlin said:


> Just to be clear, are you shocked that 41/51 is so high or shocked that it's so low?



It is very high, in my opinion.  _*I am so pleased*_.  BUT this year's week is still worth 41 points, and it's less than 8 weeks away.  Doesn't that shock anyone else?


----------



## ondeadlin

Good! That's what I was hoping.

I think there's always high demand for New Year's ski, even this late.


----------



## DocPepsi

rickandcindy23 said:


> It is very high, in my opinion.  _*I am so pleased*_.  BUT this year's week is still worth 41 points, and it's less than 8 weeks away.  Doesn't that shock anyone else?



RCI has the Adjustment Schedule posted, so it shows that you would drop to 80% of full value from 30 to 90 days.  If the original value is 51, then I guess it is a very high demanded resort, at an obviously very high demand week.  Maybe they think they can exchange (or rent it) easily?


----------



## bccash63

Very dissapoined that my fixed wk 52 in Pompano beach at the Wyndham Santa Barabara is only a 25?  It is a corner unit/double balcony 1 br but sleeps 6--very large 1000 sq ft at one of the highest demand times in south florida at a gold crown resort.   Dawn


----------



## SteveChapin

*What's the max anyone has seen?*

Is the upper limit 51?  That's the highest I've read.  

Sorry if this has been discussed; I've been away from the boards for a while.


----------



## PeelBoy

My Myrtle Beach Plantation Resort 1 bedroom summer 2010 sleeps 4 scores 39 points.  Now, I can use 39 to reserve a weekin DVC plus a week somewhere else requireing 14 or less.  Or, I can have 2 weeks HGVC Vegas.

The bad news is now I need more holidays, and more money for exchange fee, combination fee and holiday budget.

Overall, I like the change.


----------



## BevL

BevL said:


> Ouch - $99 to combine deposits - higher than I hoped.



Just checked - for we Canadians it's $116 to combine.


----------



## BevL

SteveChapin said:


> Is the upper limit 51?  That's the highest I've read.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed; I've been away from the boards for a while.



A figure of 60 was mentioned for Gaslamp Suites - I think that's the upper limit.


----------



## BevL

So do I have to release my ongoing searches to combine units?  I'm assuming so?

Thanks

Bev


----------



## bamasteve

MichaelColey said:


> The default is to just see what you can exchange into with your current deposits.  If you click the link to change your search options, you'll find the option to see everything.



Well that was very helpful!  Thank you very much.  I like it better now.


----------



## MichaelColey

There are only a handful of units available in the 50-60 range.


----------



## rapmarks

miamidan said:


> Pretty amazing stuff at less than 30 days
> 
> example sanibel 11/20 and 11/27 6 pts



I don't see those weeks or I would grab one!


----------



## lawgs

JudyS said:


> I just took 3 low value weeks that I had, all of which were about to expire soon, and combined them into one 27-point credit good for two full years. Here is what it said on my confirmation screen. (I removed some credit card info.)
> 
> Combine Complete...
> 
> You have successfully combined your deposits!! You were charged USD 99.00 against the credit card **** **** ****
> See below the deposits that were combined... ( these deposits will no more available to exchange )
> Resort Unit Travel Window (Start Date - End Date) Deposit Trading Power
> #2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  213  May-2008 - May-2011 9
> #2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  229  Jan-2008 - Jan-2011 9
> #2237 - Inverness at Walden-Phase II  228  Jan-2008 - Jan-2011 9
> 
> Combined Deposit
> Resort Deposit Trading Power Travel Window (Start Date - End Date) Relation Number
> COMBINED DEPOSIT  27  Nov-2010 - Nov-2012 00032
> 
> Summary of Charges
> Combine Fee USD 99.00
> Total Charges USD 99.00
> 
> Payment Details
> Total Charges
> Card Holder:
> Expiration Date: Credit Card: MasterCard **** **** ****   USD 99.00
> Total Amount Charged USD 99.00
> 
> The new deposit is now listed in my account as
> Combined Deposit
> Resort ID: -    Rel #: 00032    Unit: -    BR(s): -    Max Occ / Priv: -  Nov-2010  -  Nov-2012  27
> I'm very pleased about this new way to extend deposits!
> 
> I'm not so pleased about RCI's grammar: "these deposits will no more available to exchange" :rofl:



we only see 8 for our inverness weeks....how do  you get 9...are they 2 bdr deposits???

smilawgs


----------



## sfwilshire

JudyS said:


> Click where it says "click to change" and a dialogue box should pop up. Select "Show all available RCI vacations" and then hit the green "Update Search" button.



Am I the only one not getting any reaction when I click on the "click to change"? 

I tried turning off the popup blocker in case that was the problem. Any other ideas?

Sheila


----------



## schiff1997

So if I combine my dog trader at 13 points which is an Orlando unit, with my Cape Cod week at 26 points how will this affect the Disney units that I can currenly pull.  Will  the block follow the dog trader?


----------



## BevL

sfwilshire said:


> Am I the only one not getting any reaction when I click on the "click to change"?
> 
> I tried turning off the popup blocker in case that was the problem. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sheila



I'm having the same problem - I can only search against my available trade power - nothing happens when I click to change.

Edited to add:  Cleared cookies, temporary files, restarted my computer and it works now.


----------



## JudyS

rickandcindy23 said:


> It is very high, in my opinion.  _*I am so pleased*_.  BUT this year's week is still worth 41 points, and it's less than 8 weeks away.  Doesn't that shock anyone else?


Since you're 30 days out, you're entitled to 80% of the full points value. So, 41 points for a week worth 51 points is about right.


----------



## JudyS

sfwilshire said:


> Am I the only one not getting any reaction when I click on the "click to change"?
> 
> I tried turning off the popup blocker in case that was the problem. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sheila


I had to switch from Firefox to IE to get RCI to work at all. I then switched to IE's "compatability mode" and more things started working. 

A lot of TUG members seem to be trying various browsers -- Chrome, Safari.  What works seems to vary from person to person (or more likely, from computer operating system to  computer operating system.)


----------



## ronandjoan

shmoore said:


> My Wyndham visible deposits are showing, but generic deposits (three of them) are not showing up at all....maybe in the morning. Nite all



So, what values are you getting for them?


----------



## JudyS

lawgs said:


> we only see 8 for our inverness weeks....how do  you get 9...are they 2 bdr deposits???
> 
> smilawgs


The Inverness weeks I combined were two blue January 1-bedrooms from 2009, plus a late deposit May 2009 1-bedroom. I also have some blue Inverness credits from 2010 in my RCI account, and those were only given 8 credits each. 

I don't know why RCI gave me more value for the 2009 weeks than for the 2010 weeks, but I'm happy with even 8 credits for the January weeks -- I was expecting to get only 5 credits for them. On the other hand, I had no idea that the May week was such a dog! Its supposed to be red, and it got the same 9 credits my blue weeks did. 

Do you have the same deal at Inverness that I do?  (Free blue credits when you pay the Mfs for your red week.)


----------



## sfwilshire

JudyS said:


> I had to switch from Firefox to IE to get RCI to work at all. I then switched to IE's "compatability mode" and more things started working.



Never mind. Found the answer with a Google search. I only have IE 7 on the computer I'm using while I eat my lunch. Maybe I will have better luck when I get home.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Carolinian

Well, RCI has definitely moved the goal posts in spite of their protestations to the contrary.  Here are my observations posted on another site:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...whacked-valuation-points-lite.html#post411989


----------



## bellesgirl

If you are a member you can calculate any resort through Manage Deposits.  It would be nice if they added this feature to the Resort Directory which would be a more logical place to look it up.


----------



## PeelBoy

How low is the lowest?  I can see 2.  Someone mentions 80% off but my 80% off is 4.  2 is 90% off.  Under the new system, I can turn my one bed summer beach into 20 weeks blue weeks.  Thats lots of exchange fees - someone in RCI is superb smart.


----------



## Karen G

bellesgirl said:


> If you are a member you can calculate any resort through Manage Deposits.  It would be nice if they added this feature to the Resort Directory which would be a more logical place to look it up.


How do you do that? I don't see on the page where I can look up other resorts.

It shows my Pueblo Bonito Rose 2-bedroom presidential oceanfront unit to be worth 14 pts. for 2011 and 20 pts. for 2012.  I don't intend to deposit either year.

When I do a search for vacations anywhere in the world, it never shows a point value of any resort--just shows a cash price to buy the week. I see a column heading over to the right that says exchange point value, but the column is empty and nothing happens when I click on the heading. Is that because I don't have anything on deposit to search with? I thought you were supposed to be able to tell the point value of any given week at any resort


----------



## Conan

Karen G said:


> How do you do that?


 
Go to the Manage Your Deposits tab, and look for the Deposits Calculator button on the right side of the screen.


----------



## rickandcindy23

ronandjoan said:


> So, what values are you getting for them?



Red visible studio, Patriot's Place, is 16 points.  

Myrtle Beach is high at 46 points for summer 2 beds.


----------



## Carolinian

rickandcindy23 said:


> Red visible studio, Patriot's Place, is 16 points.
> 
> Myrtle Beach is high at 46 points for summer 2 beds.



Summer OBX 2BR is also 46 points.

Summer 2BR Tybee Island, which is much harder to trade into is only 31 points.

Summer 1BR Allen House in London which is much harder than all of those to trade into is 45 points.

Summer Isle of Palms (Charleston) 1BR which is also a much tougher trade than MB or OBX is only 34 points.

Somebody must have been drunk when they concocted this points racket!

If I owned at Allen House, Isle of Palms, or Tybee Island, I would run not walk away from RCI.


----------



## Beaglemom3

As an Allen House owner, here's what I see:


1. For the May 2011 week- 20 (not deposited), they'd give me 41 points. It's a one bedroom.

2. For the May 2012-20 week (not deposited), they'd give me 47 points. One bedroom.

I have only deposited this once due to a family medical situation and I know that I won't give it to them now as I was able to roll 3 paltry ones into 47 points. (See other thread)


----------



## janej

Will these point value change over the time?  I don't have any weeks deposited.  But I played with the calculator and found some values surprising too.

It looks like Hilton Head summer GC 2 bedroom is at 30 points max.

2 bedroom The Suites at Hershey is 23 points max.


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> Red visible studio, Patriot's Place, is 16 points.
> 
> *Myrtle Beach is high at 46 points for summer 2 beds*.


Reminder that with Starwoods new RCI "Blended Trade Power" generic deposit you will no longer be able to deposit a reserved summer week....and so it goes


----------



## ondeadlin

Carolinian said:


> Summer OBX 2BR is also 46 points.
> 
> Summer 2BR Tybee Island, which is much harder to trade into is only 31 points.
> 
> Summer 1BR Allen House in London which is much harder than all of those to trade into is 45 points.
> 
> Summer Isle of Palms (Charleston) 1BR which is also a much tougher trade than MB or OBX is only 34 points.
> 
> Somebody must have been drunk when they concocted this points racket!
> 
> If I owned at Allen House, Isle of Palms, or Tybee Island, I would run not walk away from RCI.




Actually, I think it's much more surprising that 1BR units have trade values that are so high. I'm a completely neutral party - I've never joined RCI or traded there - and it seems to me that they've actually done a pretty good job here.

Is it perfect? No. No system is.

But there's nothing you can post that I'll put too much stock in, because You've hated RCI for so long and so hard on this board that it's hard to take your criticisms seriously. The only thing you could have posted today that would have surprised me was something positive, and of course that hasn't happened.


----------



## rickandcindy23

GrayFal said:


> Reminder that with Starwoods new RCI "Blended Trade Power" generic deposit you will no longer be able to deposit a reserved summer week....and so it goes



Point taken.  

RCI guides are not happy about this way that Starwood is controlling deposits, either.  They also believe it's wrong.  Starwood has hurt us in so many ways.


----------



## sfwilshire

Carolinian said:


> Summer OBX 2BR is also 46 points.
> 
> Summer 2BR Tybee Island, which is much harder to trade into is only 31 points.




Tybee Island Memorial Day, 28 points max.

June into July 4th weekend, Tristrams Landing, Nantucket, 33 points max.

Sheila


----------



## lizfox

*Range of Possible Trading Points for New RCI Weeks Exchange System?*

Does anyone happen to know the full possible range of points for the new RCI Weeks exchange program?  I have seen weeks that have been assigned as low as a "4", and I have also seen weeks assigned as high as a "58".  Is the full range of the scale 1-60?


----------



## DocPepsi

Carolinian said:


> Summer OBX 2BR is also 46 points.
> 
> Summer 2BR Tybee Island, which is much harder to trade into is only 31 points.
> 
> Summer 1BR Allen House in London which is much harder than all of those to trade into is 45 points.
> 
> Summer Isle of Palms (Charleston) 1BR which is also a much tougher trade than MB or OBX is only 34 points.
> 
> Somebody must have been drunk when they concocted this points racket!
> 
> If I owned at Allen House, Isle of Palms, or Tybee Island, I would run not walk away from RCI.



I'd argue with you on which of those places is more desirable.  I for one have never even heard of Tybee Island, which means I would never even consider doing a search for it in the first place.  Now if the way RCI handled demand is just a ratio of the amount of units used to the amount of units deposited by members, then that is just a hotel occupancy rate.  I hope they don't use that method, because that is just completely flawed.  Many high end hotels will have occupancy rates lower than 50%.  Does that mean the desirability of Ritz Carlton is lower than say a Holiday Inn with 75% Occupancy?

I'm almost certain that more people are putting ongoing searches, and more people are using their advanced online search for OBX in the Summer.  Given that the website is constantly broken, i'd question if RCI would have the ability to figure out how to even use that information in determining 'Demand', but I hope that is the way!


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort, Myrtle Beach, and those are doing very well.  I have never deposited SBP with RCI and never will.  As a matter of fact, I may never deposit another one in II, either.
> 
> RCI guides are not happy about this way that Starwood is controlling deposits, either.  They also believe it's wrong.  *Starwood has hurt us in so many ways*.


Yes, they sure have....

Didn't realize you had another Myrtle beach ownership.
Using the calculater, SBP 1BR July week is a 46...but owners will never see that due to the "blended trade power"


----------



## patty5ia

Dumb question - do you have to have a week deposited to be able to see trade value?


----------



## Carolinian

Tybee Island is beachfront, close to Savannah, and has only one resort, and there is nothing else close in to Savannah.  It is hard to get because of location, combining being close to a very interesting city and on the beach.  (While it would be possible to drive to Savannah from HHI it is not nearly as close).

Timeshare is real estate, and the three most important factors in real estate are, of course, location, location, and location.



DocPepsi said:


> I'd argue with you on which of those places is more desirable.  I for one have never even heard of Tybee Island, which means I would never even consider doing a search for it in the first place.  Now if the way RCI handled demand is just a ratio of the amount of units used to the amount of units deposited by members, then that is just a hotel occupancy rate.  I hope they don't use that method, because that is just completely flawed.  Many high end hotels will have occupancy rates lower than 50%.  Does that mean the desirability of Ritz Carlton is lower than say a Holiday Inn with 75% Occupancy?
> 
> I'm almost certain that more people are putting ongoing searches, and more people are using their advanced online search for OBX in the Summer.  Given that the website is constantly broken, i'd question if RCI would have the ability to figure out how to even use that information in determining 'Demand', but I hope that is the way!


----------



## wgatips

Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas (Luxury Townhouse Style) 1 Bdrm lockout Week 41, 2010 deposit in the 31-90 day range received 8 points.
Using the deposit calculator, 2 bedroom Week 41, 2011 deposit will yield a whopping 12 points, while split lockouts will yield 10 points each for 20 total points if combined.

Are others seeing similar point boosts, percentage wise, by splitting lock-out units?  I certainly don't mind, as I would probably go that route if I do choose to deposit next year (or beyond), even with the combination fee.


----------



## Carolinian

wgatips said:


> Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas (Luxury Townhouse Style) 1 Bdrm lockout Week 41, 2010 deposit in the 31-90 day range received 8 points.
> Using the deposit calculator, 2 bedroom Week 41, 2011 deposit will yield a whopping 12 points, while split lockouts will yield 10 points each for 20 total points if combined.
> 
> Are others seeing similar point boosts, percentage wise, by splitting lock-out units?  I certainly don't mind, as I would probably go that route if I do choose to deposit next year (or beyond), even with the combination fee.



It would appear that they are creating an incentive to split lockouts so that RCI can then collect the combination fee later on.


----------



## cory30

Summer SC 2 bdrm 6o pts (-3 for depositing at less than 276 days for a 57 pt. deposit). Have to say I am pretty happy with this.


----------



## patty5ia

Hey! So do you have to make a deposit to see the value of your week?


----------



## wgatips

patty5ia said:


> Hey! So do you have to make a deposit to see the value of your week?



You should be able to see the Deposit Calculator once you go to the "Manage Your Deposits" tab.
Like others noted, I had to clear temp files and cookies in Internet Explorer for this functionality to work.


----------



## patty5ia

Thanks, but now we can't even log on to the site.
Thank you for your response!


----------



## sfwilshire

Carolinian said:


> Tybee Island is beachfront, close to Savannah, and has only one resort, and there is nothing else close in to Savannah.  It is hard to get because of location, combining being close to a very interesting city and on the beach.  (While it would be possible to drive to Savannah from HHI it is not nearly as close).
> 
> Timeshare is real estate, and the three most important factors in real estate are, of course, location, location, and location.



I bought a Memorial Week at this resort site unseen because it had been suggested as a good trader. It has, indeed, done very well for me. 

Last year we finally visited for part of our owned week when it didn't rent. It's not my sort of beach (too crowded) but, as Carolinian mentioned, was excellent for visits to Savannah. 

Not sure if I'll ever go back, but it certainly is a popular area with southerners. Lots of Georgia and South Carolina plates in the parking lot.

Sheila


----------



## miamidan

Carolinian said:


> It would appear that they are creating an incentive to split lockouts so that RCI can then collect the combination fee later on.



This positive response must just be killing you Carolinian


----------



## wgatips

patty5ia said:


> Thanks, but now we can't even log on to the site.
> Thank you for your response!



Noticed the same problem in the last 10-15 minutes.
I'm guessing more folks are trying to log on, as the work day is coming to an end - at least on the east coast. Here's the error I'm getting:

LI014: EVS1 Error - Too Many Users

We were unable to process your request; please try again. If you continue to receive this message, please call the Call Center. 1289858442723


----------



## Carolinian

miamidan said:


> This positive response must just be killing you Carolinian



Actually, you seem to have missed when I complimented RCI on finally making their Availibilitity tables availible to North American members as part of their website additions.  This has been useful for European members and it is a positive that they have made it availible to users on the other side of the pond as well.


----------



## Carolinian

Former active Tugger JLB has posted his own example over at Timeshare Forums.

For 20 years, he has been regularly exchanging to one of a group of resorts in SW Florida in the winter, using one deposit plus an exchange fee.  With RCI's changes to get an exchange to a lesser resort in the same area at the same time, he will need four deposits combined, and that is for a lesser resort.  He calculated the cost of four m/f's, a combining fee, an exchange fee, and RCI membership at $2,758 for one week in a studio at a lesser resort than what he has been getting.  Oh, and those four deposits he is referrring to are red 2BR GC's.

A situation like that is RCI moving the goalposts into the next county.  They were telling a whopper when they claimed they weren't changing trading power.

As JLB put it, he can rent a lot cheaper.


----------



## bilfbr245

It is certainly true that trading power has been substantially impacted.  I have noticed numerous potential trades that I could have made last week now require more trading power than my deposits provide.  Other trades consistent with what I have made in the past are also requiring more trading power.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Speaking of dog traders . . . 

My 2010 Flagstaff (wk 12 - 2BR) deposit is a mere 14 points in the system.

In looking at my Kingsgate 3BR lockoff (wk 18), it appears it will be worth at a max . . . 11 (1BR), 13 (2BR) or 14 (3BR).  Why on earth would I (or anyone) deposit it as a 3BR under this equation!?!?!?


----------



## suzanne

*A different view to the new RCI*

I finally got in and chose the see entire RCI inventory. at 6:45 PM Eastern Standard Time I see 1051 Resorts and 57180 Units available. What are you seeing? Seems like there should be more.

Suzanne


----------



## DocPepsi

Carolinian said:


> Former active Tugger JLB has posted his own example over at Timeshare Forums.
> 
> For 20 years, he has been regularly exchanging to one of a group of resorts in SW Florida in the winter, using one deposit plus an exchange fee.  With RCI's changes to get an exchange to a lesser resort in the same area at the same time, he will need four deposits combined, and that is for a lesser resort.  He calculated the cost of four m/f's, a combining fee, an exchange fee, and RCI membership at $2,758 for one week in a studio at a lesser resort than what he has been getting.  Oh, and those four deposits he is referrring to are red 2BR GC's.
> 
> A situation like that is RCI moving the goalposts into the next county.  They were telling a whopper when they claimed they weren't changing trading power.
> 
> As JLB put it, he can rent a lot cheaper.



Vacation Village Resorts are Red Gold Crown, and they have 2BRs, do they not.  Owning at colossally oversupplied locations trying to get to something of value is just a broken system.  Are you seriously telling me that you are advocating that?  Even if that 'something of value' happens to just be a studio unit.

And by the way, i apologize to the owners of Vacation Village properties that may feel offended by this post.  Using it as an example since I've been to their sales presentations in Orlando & South Florida, and know first hand of their aweful sales tactics.


----------



## mayson12

Looks like my Pono Kai 2BR varies quite a bit.  The highest point value was week 52 for 36 points.  4th of July week only got 26 points.  Thanksgiving week got 30.  Planning to use my week, but interesting all the same.


----------



## rickandcindy23

*Val Chatelle, Frisco, CO, Summit County, 2 bedrooms, sleeps 8 privately,*

Wk 1-6=30 
Wk 7= 35
WK 8-10=30
Wk 11-12=25
Wk 13=35
Wk 14-15=35
Wk 16=25   
Wk 17-23=19  We have weeks 21, 22 and 23 supposedly red, yet they get blue point values  
Wk 24-32=25
Wk 33-37=20
Wk 38-44=18  40-46 are supposed to be blue, yet two red weeks scored 18
Wk 45=20       45 scored pretty well at 20
Wk 46-50=23  46 scores a big 23, and that is blue. according to our calendar. 
Wk 51-52=51


----------



## bccash63

Week 30 in Lead, SD has 43 pts for a 2br 6/4.  Maint fees are only $435/yr


----------



## skimble

My prime June Southern California Beach Club week, Full ocean front, full ocean view is valued at 35
And, my Carlsbad Inn week-- for the first day of summer, week 25 is valued at 36.  
But then, my July Grand Pacific weeks are valued over 50.


----------



## MichaelColey

From the resorts I've looked at, Red, White and Blue are meaningless.  On one, Blue ranged from 16 to 23, White ranged from 13 to 18, and Red ranged from 13 to 33.  The trading powers matched what I would have expected (summer and holidays), while the color seasons don't.  I can PFD this resort, though, so I'll PFD the low-TP Red weeks and combine the high-TP weeks for exchanges.


----------



## rickandcindy23

bccash63 said:


> Week 30 in Lead, SD has 43 pts for a 2br 6/4.  Maint fees are only $435/yr



That is outstanding!  I love SD and would love to stay there sometime.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

I can't get input into possible deposit weeks and they only list some of my weeks to try to use the calculator on. My Lowveld Lodge week is 12 and 13 - not worth keeping I guess if it is going to trade that badly or else just deal with independents.
Liz


----------



## skimble

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I can't get input into possible deposit weeks and they only list some of my weeks to try to use the calculator on. My Lowveld Lodge week is 12 and 13 - not worth keeping I guess if it is going to trade that badly or else just deal with independents.
> Liz



Dikhololo weeks are about the same.


----------



## BevL

skimble said:


> My prime June Southern California Beach Club week, Full ocean front, full ocean view is valued at 35
> And, my Carlsbad Inn week-- for the first day of summer, week 25 is valued at 36.
> But then, my July Grand Pacific weeks are valued over 50.



That to me is so strange, since the Blue Whale is just down the street from your resort, and my week 25 2010 studio is 46 points and early August week is 48 - you'd think that they would be closer to the same.

Equally as strange that my IPV summer weeks are in the mid 20s when there are so few timeshares there - demand has to be very high.

BUt no one has ever accused RCI of being logical.


----------



## Carolinian

Summer Allen House in London is 52 points lite for a 3BR and 45 for a 1BR.  A winter 1BR is 29 points lite. Its supply/demand curve would certainly eclipse most anything in timeshare. They are clearly getting hosed in this exact number system.  Their members should run not walk to other exchange companies like SFX.




rickandcindy23 said:


> Wk 1-6=30
> Wk 7= 35
> WK 8-10=30
> Wk 11-12=25
> Wk 13=35
> Wk 14-15=35
> Wk 16=25
> Wk 17-23=19  We have weeks 21, 22 and 23 supposedly red, yet they get blue point values
> Wk 24-32=25
> Wk 33-37=20
> Wk 38-44=18  40-46 are supposed to be blue, yet two red weeks scored 18
> Wk 45=20       45 scored pretty well at 20
> Wk 46-50=23  46 scores a big 23, and that is blue. according to our calendar.
> Wk 51-52=51


----------



## Carolinian

BevL said:


> That to me is so strange, since the Blue Whale is just down the street from your resort, and my week 25 2010 studio is 46 points and early August week is 48 - you'd think that they would be closer to the same.
> 
> Equally as strange that my IPV summer weeks are in the mid 20s when there are so few timeshares there - demand has to be very high.
> 
> BUt no one has ever accused RCI of being logical.



Now that RCI has given us the Availibility tables to look at supply and demand everywhere around the world, one can compare them to RCI's numbers racket and see that the numbers racket bears no relation between resort areas to supply and demand factors.


----------



## Carolinian

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I can't get input into possible deposit weeks and they only list some of my weeks to try to use the calculator on. My Lowveld Lodge week is 12 and 13 - not worth keeping I guess if it is going to trade that badly or else just deal with independents.
> Liz



But look at the avavilibility tables on South Africa.  The numbers for SA, and for many other places seem to be based on things other than supply and demand.


----------



## Carolinian

MichaelColey said:


> From the resorts I've looked at, Red, White and Blue are meaningless.  On one, Blue ranged from 16 to 23, White ranged from 13 to 18, and Red ranged from 13 to 33.  The trading powers matched what I would have expected (summer and holidays), while the color seasons don't.  I can PFD this resort, though, so I'll PFD the low-TP Red weeks and combine the high-TP weeks for exchanges.



How long will those dishonest crossover grids last I wonder?  This new numbers racket in Points Lite has exposed them as a fraud.  The longer they use them, the more they paint a bullseye on themselves for another lawsuit.  My guess is that they will move to some sort of conversion factor.


----------



## Carolinian

ondeadlin said:


> Actually, I think it's much more surprising that 1BR units have trade values that are so high. I'm a completely neutral party - I've never joined RCI or traded there - and it seems to me that they've actually done a pretty good job here.
> 
> Is it perfect? No. No system is.
> 
> But there's nothing you can post that I'll put too much stock in, because You've hated RCI for so long and so hard on this board that it's hard to take your criticisms seriously. The only thing you could have posted today that would have surprised me was something positive, and of course that hasn't happened.



You apparently missed my post praising RCI for putting up availibility tables like they have long provided European members for all members and included all areas of the world.  I'll give the devil his due when he deserves it!


----------



## Carolinian

DocPepsi said:


> Vacation Village Resorts are Red Gold Crown, and they have 2BRs, do they not.  Owning at colossally oversupplied locations trying to get to something of value is just a broken system.  Are you seriously telling me that you are advocating that?  Even if that 'something of value' happens to just be a studio unit.
> 
> And by the way, i apologize to the owners of Vacation Village properties that may feel offended by this post.  Using it as an example since I've been to their sales presentations in Orlando & South Florida, and know first hand of their aweful sales tactics.



JLB's resorts are not Vacation Village.  They had the trading power to get him to South Florida in a decent resort until Points Lite arrived.  Now it takes 4 of those weeks to get him a studio in a lesser resort in South Florida.  That is a massive shift in trading power.

My point is that RCI was telling a whopper when it claimed that this change would not impact trading power.


----------



## miamidan

6 posts in 12 minutes most impressive


----------



## miamidan

Carolinian said:


> Tybee Island is beachfront, close to Savannah, and has only one resort, and there is nothing else close in to Savannah.  It is hard to get because of location, combining being close to a very interesting city and on the beach.  (While it would be possible to drive to Savannah from HHI it is not nearly as close).
> 
> Timeshare is real estate, and the three most important factors in real estate are, of course, location, location, and location.



Wouldn't the fact that it is hard to get to actually detract from it's location?


----------



## Carolinian

miamidan said:


> Wouldn't the fact that it is hard to get to actually detract from it's location?



Read more carefully.  It is ''hard to get'' not ''hard to get to''.


----------



## Carolinian

bilfbr245 said:


> It is certainly true that trading power has been substantially impacted.  I have noticed numerous potential trades that I could have made last week now require more trading power than my deposits provide.  Other trades consistent with what I have made in the past are also requiring more trading power.



This is a much better way to evaluate what Points Lite has done to trading power than the raw number of weeks you can trade into.

Another good way to do it is to look at the confirmed trades you have had in the past, say, two years and whether or not what you gave for those even trades would still get them with the present numbers.


----------



## miamidan

Carolinian said:


> Read more carefully.  It is ''hard to get'' not ''hard to get to''.



your exact quote is "it is hard to get because of location" I would think it is easy to get to because of it's location would make the location desirable.


----------



## JudyS

Some people are going to like the new RCI Weeks system, and some people are not. Rather than debating how evil RCI is, I respectfully ask that we try to keep this thread for information about the new system.

Previous posters have noted that a high proportion of weeks sitting online have low Exchange Point costs. I wasn't sure how much of that was due to last-minute discounting, so I searched for September 2011 to November 2012 – that is, all the weeks that are more than 9 months out, when they should all cost full value – and then sorted by trade value.  I then calculated the proportion of weeks in each trade band (the value in parentheses.) 

All available weeks, September 2011 to November 2012

Exchange    Number of weeks
Point Cost    available    (%)
1 - 10         [23941]  (34.7%)
11 - 14       [15427]  (22.4%)
15 - 18       [14852]  (21.5%)
19 - 23       [10128]  (14.7%)
24 - 32       [4319]  (6.3%)
33 +           [375]  (0.5%)
Total:          69042


Even more than 9 months out, most weeks sitting online cost 14 points or less, and about 4 out of 5 cost 18 points or less. Only about 7% cost 24 points or more. Of course, many desirable weeks will have already been booked, so this chart doesn't show what RCI members *own*, or even what they deposit – it just shows what ends up sitting online. I really wish we knew what the average deposited week was worth! I suspect it's a bit under 20, given the data in the exchange planner.  

It would be interesting to come back in a year and see what this distribution looks like. Up until yesterday, there was little incentive to "trade down" because there was no way to get "change" back. Now that one can save credits by trading down, there may be more demand for the low-value weeks, and more of them may eventually get booked.


----------



## Happytravels

*change back*

I just wanted to make sure I understood what everyone is saying...Say I decide to combine two weeks........the cost is $99.00 then I have to pay an exchange fee on top of that right???  Or if I have a higher value week say with 25 Pt's.  I could make two exchanges at say 12 Pt's each and pay TWO exchange fees as well.............Am I getting this right??.......I haven't' played with the website to much to even see what my tp is.....I did have a tiger traders and hope it still is........I won't be able to tell cause it is going to be deposited less then the nine months out...it is for Memorial Day week 2011....


----------



## Conan

JudyS said:


> All available weeks, September 2011 to November 2012
> 
> Exchange    Number of weeks
> Point Cost    available    (%)
> 1 - 10         [23941]  (34.7%)
> 11 - 14       [15427]  (22.4%)
> 15 - 18       [14852]  (21.5%)
> 19 - 23       [10128]  (14.7%)
> 24 - 32       [4319]  (6.3%)
> 33 +           [375]  (0.5%)
> Total:          69042
> 
> 
> .... Up until yesterday, there was little incentive to "trade down" because there was no way to get "change" back. Now that one can save credits by trading down, there may be more demand for the low-value weeks, and more of them may eventually get booked.



Good work!  I think the new system reflects the reality that a huge chunk of weeks deposited in RCI (about a third judging from your figures) expire without being taken - - neither by exchangers nor rented out by RCI.

The new system benefits the system in both directions - - if Member A owns two of those dogs, Member A can combine them and deposit something that trades at least decently.  Meanwhile, if Member B already owns a good trader, Member B might decide to pull one of Member A's deposited weeks, since for the first time Member B will also get the excess trading power back to apply another day!


----------



## Happytravels

*one more question*

Will these points oooooppppssssssssss credits be re-evaluated down the line you think???  This is the whole reason we didn't get into points and now we are having to deal with credits....same thing sort of.........


----------



## JudyS

Happytravels said:


> I just wanted to make sure I understood what everyone is saying...Say I decide to combine two weeks........the cost is $99.00 then I have to pay an exchange fee on top of that right???


Yes, that's right. Your new combined deposit will be good for two years from the date you combine it, which is a big plus if you have some weeks that are close to expiring. You can also combine more than two weeks for the same $99 fee. 



Happytravels said:


> Or if I have a higher value week say with 25 Pt's.  I could make two exchanges at say 12 Pt's each and pay TWO exchange fees as well.............Am I getting this right??.......


Yes, also correct.



Happytravels said:


> I did have a tiger traders and hope it still is........I won't be able to tell cause it is going to be deposited less then the nine months out...it is for Memorial Day week 2011...


RCI's deposit calculator will tell you both what the value _would have been_ if deposited 9 months out, and what the value is now. You can also look up values for weeks that you don't own.


----------



## JudyS

Conan said:


> Good work!  I think the new system reflects the reality that a huge chunk of weeks deposited in RCI (about a third judging from your figures) expire without being taken - - neither by exchangers nor rented out by RCI...


Thanks!  I'm not sure how you figured out that 1/3 of weeks expire, though. We don't know how many people book at the last minute, do we?


----------



## BevL

Happytravels said:


> Will these points oooooppppssssssssss credits be re-evaluated down the line you think???  This is the whole reason we didn't get into points and now we are having to deal with credits....same thing sort of.........



Your point credit value certainly isn't set in stone and that's really no different than trade power has always been.  So just because your unit is worth, say, 40 this year, there's no guarantee it will be worth 40 every year.

However, once you've deposited and been given a credit value, it won't change for that deposted week, from what I understand.


----------



## Happytravels

RCI's deposit calculator will tell you both what the value would have been if deposited 9 months out, and what the value is now. You can also look up values for weeks that you don't own.

Where do I find this information?  I think I found the tp of my memorial day week.......and also my August week for the same resort but memorial day week is one BR and the August week is a 2 Br with only 1 point difference...


----------



## SteveH

*Cost per point*

Well for years folks with RCI points would talk about cost per point primarily based on MFs.  So it looks like we're all going to be looking at the week’s side in much the same way.   This paradigm shift will change the way resorts sell off their off-color weeks, ebay sales, etc.  I have a 1BR peak summer lake week 27 which now receives 22 points and a week 29 points week at the same resort which gleans 47K on the point side.  It will be interesting to see how close these actually match in ‘trading power.’  On the plus side, I see that last minute exchanges for 1 or 2 points plus an exchange fee, seem to mimick what points members have been enjoying for a number of years.


----------



## Bourne

BevL said:


> Your point credit value certainly isn't set in stone and that's really no different than trade power has always been.  So just because your unit is worth, say, 40 this year, there's no guarantee it will be worth 40 every year.
> 
> However, once you've deposited and been given a credit value, it won't change for that deposted week, from what I understand.



True, 

It s even more flaky than the RCI points valuations.

Consider your unit's worth as a stock price. The market decides where it has to be. 

Between another Tugger an myself, we pumped four exact weeks for the same resort within a span of a month or so. Difference was 25%. Too much supply...


----------



## Conan

Bourne said:


> True,
> 
> It s even more flaky than the RCI points valuations.
> 
> Consider your unit's worth as a stock price. The market decides where it has to be.


 
Just to argue semantics, I'd say in that context it's RCI Points that's the flaky one - - RCI Points values because they follow the rules of the RCI Points table are often out of step with true value.

To the extent the RCI Weeks assignments of value reflect supply and demand, that's the un-flaky system.


----------



## DocPepsi

SteveH said:


> On the plus side, I see that last minute exchanges for 1 or 2 points plus an exchange fee, seem to mimick what points members have been enjoying for a number of years.



Is this an option available in the search?  Exchanges for only 2 of these new Trading Power Points, that is fantastic!  Is there a limit to the amount of times we can book?

Say I had a 20 TP Deposit, could I hypothetically book 10 units at the same week at some resort that only cost 2, or does RCI put a max on this?

That would be an interesting and cost effective way to do a large scale group trip with my friends and their wives.


----------



## BevL

DocPepsi said:


> Is this an option available in the search?  Exchanges for only 2 of these new Trading Power Points, that is fantastic!  Is there a limit to the amount of times we can book?
> 
> Say I had a 20 TP Deposit, could I hypothetically book 10 units at the same week at some resort that only cost 2, or does RCI put a max on this?
> 
> That would be an interesting and cost effective way to do a large scale group trip with my friends and their wives.



Option to search based on trade power points - I don't think you can on a worldwide level but once you click on an area on the initial search page, the bottom option where it gives the list of regions, months, etc is "Exchange Trading Power."  It does give groupings of exchanges from 1 to 10 credits, etc.

Other than normal 1 in 4 restrictions, if you're willing to pay 10 exchange fees to get 10 2-point weeks, I'm sure RCI will be happy to take your money.  That being said, most of the really low exchange values are pretty last minute, so to get a block of exchanges for the same time for a big group trip would be pretty unusual.  But it certainly might work for say a trip to Orlando if everybody isn't set on staying at the same resort but in the same area.

As well, I thought there was something about the lowest credit value being a five and I personally haven't seen anything under that but there's lots to look at.


----------



## MichaelColey

If you want to exchange into multiple units at the same resort for the same check-in date, it's probably best to call RCI so you can find out the "depth" of the availability. RCI only shows "1 unit" available for each check-in date and unit type, no matter how many they have.


----------



## SteveH

*2 point exchanges*



BevL said:


> As well, I thought there was something about the lowest credit value being a five and I personally haven't seen anything under that but there's lots to look at.



Bev:
Take a look under Eastern Canada and you'll see resorts like Carriage Hills and Calabogie Lodge with last minute exchanges of 2 points for studio, 1 & 2BR units.
Steve


----------



## Happytravels

*something to consider*

I deposited a week 51  2011 about two weeks ago ........they assigned it a credit of 15........when I looked today the credit value is 21 so I called RCI...they told me the number are going to change all the time.........if you like your credits go a head and deposit it....if you wait you might get less....they tried to tell me first it was less then 9 months out......this is for Christmas week 2011.......  if I would have waited till today I could have had another 6 credits for a last call...........


----------



## BevL

Happytravels said:


> I deposited a week 51  2011 about two weeks ago ........they assigned it a credit of 15........when I looked today the credit value is 21 so I called RCI...they told me the number are going to change all the time.........if you like your credits go a head and deposit it....if you wait you might get less....they tried to tell me first it was less then 9 months out......this is for Christmas week 2011.......  if I would have waited till today I could have had another 6 credits for a last call...........



I just want to make sure I understand what you're saying.

When you say that numbers are going to change all that time, I take it that DOES NOT mean that once you've deposited, your credit value will change.  That's why they said if you like what you see at the moment you use the calculator, that's what you'll get but if you wait a week to deposit, the number could change?

It's probably obvious to everyone but me but I've only had one cup of coffee yet this morning.


----------



## Carolinian

Conan said:


> Good work!  I think the new system reflects the reality that a huge chunk of weeks deposited in RCI (about a third judging from your figures) expire without being taken - - neither by exchangers nor rented out by RCI.
> 
> The new system benefits the system in both directions - - if Member A owns two of those dogs, Member A can combine them and deposit something that trades at least decently.  Meanwhile, if Member B already owns a good trader, Member B might decide to pull one of Member A's deposited weeks, since for the first time Member B will also get the excess trading power back to apply another day!



Splitting, then recombining lockouts makes sense under this system, as the extra points lite justify the $99 fee.

However, otherwise, if you are looking at paying two $600 m/f's plus a $99 combination fee plus a $179 exchange fee plus a $89 RCI membership fee that is $1,567 out of pocket for one exchange and RCI's rentals will generally offer a whole lot better value than that.  I don't see combining weeks for low value owners as being very viable.

I think the main thing it is going to encourage is bailouts by those owners.


----------



## bnoble

> If you want to exchange into multiple units at the same resort for the same check-in date, it's probably best to call RCI so you can find out the "depth" of the availability. RCI only shows "1 unit" available for each check-in date and unit type, no matter how many they have.


I also vaguely recall reading somewhere that "change back" is not given until after the 24-hour free-cancel period expires.


----------



## lawgs

JudyS said:


> The Inverness weeks I combined were two blue January 1-bedrooms from 2009, plus a late deposit May 2009 1-bedroom. I also have some blue Inverness credits from 2010 in my RCI account, and those were only given 8 credits each.
> 
> I don't know why RCI gave me more value for the 2009 weeks than for the 2010 weeks, but I'm happy with even 8 credits for the January weeks -- I was expecting to get only 5 credits for them. On the other hand, I had no idea that the May week was such a dog! Its supposed to be red, and it got the same 9 credits my blue weeks did.
> 
> Do you have the same deal at Inverness that I do?  (Free blue credits when you pay the Mfs for your red week.)



Yes!!!!

two for MF and one for purchasing ( 10 year limit )....of course rci does not see "real owned" weeks, they go to II  ( often get AC for deposting them, last one got us into Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in a 2 bdr in early september.. a very nice resort by the way... plus we just learned about XYZ program and have used that now too to take advantage of extra week for just the exchange fee )

RCI TP rating is 10 and 13 for 2 bdr at wk 36 and wk 52

if anything, seeing more now with "bonus" weeks than before, they are sorta like "toys" to play with....in fact used one just two weeks ago to get into Wyndham Bonnet Creek Nov 13 -20 2 bdr   

we are on 11 floor tower 4 with fireworks views which are often mentioned...

you really can see both epcot ball and contemporary/blt from balcony...not seen fireworks yet

all in all still very pleased with our Inverness investment

we are forever thankful to both you and mshatty who helped us in those purchases

nice seeing your posts again...

smilawgs


----------



## donnaval

> JudyS;1014601]Some people are going to like the new RCI Weeks system, and some people are not. Rather than debating how evil RCI is, I respectfully ask that we try to keep this thread for information about the new system.



I think I'll be in the "I like it!" group.  I did a quick search with my worst dog, a 9-pointer deposited 15 days out when it didn't rent.  I have a few of these types of deposits that will come up from time to time depending on my rental successes.  Anyway, when I do get caught with them, I've used them for last-minute travel and have been very pleased with my exchanges, and worried that the new system would kill that benefit.

I did a quick look just now and found I could get a GREAT last-minute exchange into a favorite resort for only 6 points, which would give me 3 left over!  If I can down the line combine those 3 points with 3 left over from a similar trade (assuming I make one) I could squeeze three good last-minute trades out of two ho-hums.

So far it's looking good to me.


----------



## Happytravels

BevL said:


> I just want to make sure I understand what you're saying.
> 
> When you say that numbers are going to change all that time, I take it that DOES NOT mean that once you've deposited, your credit value will change.  That's why they said if you like what you see at the moment you use the calculator, that's what you'll get but if you wait a week to deposit, the number could change?
> 
> It's probably obvious to everyone but me but I've only had one cup of coffee yet this morning.



Once you deposit it the numbers won't change..........

What I was say was.........I didn't know what the tp was when I deposited.  It was before the roll out.  But now it is in my account and it has a value of 15..but when I use the value calculator and look up my week it says 21..I hope I am making myself clear...I just don't know how else to word this...if I would have waited I would have gotten 21  credits instead of 15.  She told me it just depends when you deposited.......this is for a week 51 in 2011 so it is not a late deposit but a very early one...


----------



## GregT

I'm not an RCI guy, but this looks like a great system -- I wish Marriott had done this.

Trading Power (all July 4th weeks, unless noted otherwise)

HGVC Kingsland 2BR   24 
HGVC Waikoloa 2BR   33
Bay Club 2BR  30
HGVC Lagoon 1BR   48
HGVC Kalia  1BR   47
Elysian Beach Resort Studio 22 (on Presidents Week) 
Royal Mayan 2BR 25 (on Presidents Week), 20 (on July 4th)
Shearwater 2BR  28

I picked these because they are properties that I want to access thru my own timeshare ownership (except Royal Mayan, just a higher pointer on TUG reviews).

I like the system!   

Best,

Greg


----------



## MichaelColey

Happytravels said:


> I didn't know what the tp was when I deposited. It was before the roll out. But now it is in my account and it has a value of 15..but when I use the value calculator and look up my week it says 21..I hope I am making myself clear...I just don't know how else to word this...if I would have waited I would have gotten 21 credits instead of 15. She told me it just depends when you deposited.......this is for a week 51 in 2011 so it is not a late deposit but a very early one...


If the week hasn't already been taken by someone, perhaps you can call your resort and see if they could pull it back and deposit it again for you?


----------



## philemer

MichaelColey said:


> If the week hasn't already been taken by someone, perhaps you can call your resort and see if they could pull it back and deposit it again for you?



You need to call RCI and see if they will let you have the week back, not the resort. Once deposited, RCI "owns" and "controls" that week.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Lifetime in Hawaii - Floating 1-52 Annual*

Ok so I've done the "calculator" on this timeshare which is still a bargain MF at just $390 for 2011!

The high pt value is 49 for Christmas week (wk 52) . . . other weeks' values:

Presidents Day & Fourth of July 43 pts
Summer weeks (June through Aug) 38 pts
Jan & Feb 37 pts
Mar, April, May, Nov, Dec 32 pts EXCEPT Easter wk which is 34
Sept & Oct 31 pts

Von

p.s.  This is for a studio unit and while they do have a few true 1BR units, the calculator (which can rate by unit number) does not assign higher pt values for the 1BR vs. ST units.

pps . . . This is the unit I used for my Alaskan RV barter.  Wks 2010/52 and 2011/1 are worth a combined 86 pts (at 100%).  WOWZER!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> Speaking of dog traders . . .
> 
> My 2010 Flagstaff (wk 12 - 2BR) deposit is a mere 14 points in the system.
> 
> In looking at my Kingsgate 3BR lockoff (wk 18), it appears it will be worth at a max . . . 11 (1BR), 13 (2BR) or 14 (3BR).  Why on earth would I (or anyone) deposit it as a 3BR under this equation!?!?!?



OK so that was my 2011 deposit values, which at this point is in the 91-180 day (90%) range.

If I do the full 9mos out deposit, this timeshare is worth:

1BR 11pts
2BR 15pts
3BR 17pts

I agree with a subsequent poster that it seems to be best to use the combo of two deposits and take the 26 pts for the added $99 for something decent.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Thanks RCI - Final Thought of the Night*

I have to say, this new points system has me more thankful for the dinky 77k pts contract I currently own at Myrtle Beach.  Sure the MF's are a bit high, but I'm able to get decent reservations for the times I want to travel . . . for me, my family and/or friends.  The Wyndham system does has some decent resorts and my 77k pts will even get me into the two fixed weeks resorts I owned up until this year (Flagstaff & Kingsgate).

I think I'll be fine if I do dump the Kingsgate next year . . . keeping this 77k contract plus my Lifetime in Hawaii (which was a very pleasant surprise in terms of pt values).


----------



## Carolinian

At a floating resort like this, guess which weeks there is going to be a huge traffic jam to reserve?  How do you think the resort is going to handle that? How are the own to use members who may also want those weeks going to react?




Timeshare Von said:


> Ok so I've done the "calculator" on this timeshare which is still a bargain MF at just $390 for 2011!
> 
> The high pt value is 49 for Christmas week (wk 52) . . . other weeks' values:
> 
> Presidents Day & Fourth of July 43 pts
> Summer weeks (June through Aug) 38 pts
> Jan & Feb 37 pts
> Mar, April, May, Nov, Dec 32 pts EXCEPT Easter wk which is 34
> Sept & Oct 31 pts
> 
> Von
> 
> p.s.  This is for a studio unit and while they do have a few true 1BR units, the calculator (which can rate by unit number) does not assign higher pt values for the 1BR vs. ST units.
> 
> pps . . . This is the unit I used for my Alaskan RV barter.  Wks 2010/52 and 2011/1 are worth a combined 86 pts (at 100%).  WOWZER!


----------



## miamidan

Carolinian said:


> At a floating resort like this, guess which weeks there is going to be a huge traffic jam to reserve?  How do you think the resort is going to handle that? How are the own to use members who may also want those weeks going to react?



i think exchangers pay the same fees they should be able to reserve any week within their season.  I could see people paying exchange fees early to reserve the right week for them.

of course there has to be a system in place to ensure equity to all dues paying members.


----------



## Timeshare Von

miamidan said:


> i think exchangers pay the same fees they should be able to reserve any week within their season.  I could see people paying exchange fees early to reserve the right week for them.
> 
> of course there has to be a system in place to ensure equity to all dues paying members.



Our "office" is located in California and manages a couple of other smaller boutique type TS resorts.  They have always been most helpful and in the past, first come, first serve.

If you are reserving way in advance (more than a year) you must submit a check for the "then current" MF with your request for an assigned week.  That was what I had to do in 2008 for my weeks in 2010 & 2011 for the RV barter.  I then paid "on account" when the balance due came up on the MF since we did have a small increase in 2010 (none for 2011).

I too am curious about how things will work moving forward. I'm inclined to jump on booking 2012/52 for the point value, but am hesitant only because it is very likely we'll want to vacation in Hawaii in 2012 . . . and I won't know that for at least another 6-12 months.  One thing I do know, we wouldn't do Hawaii over the holidays so I wouldn't "want" 2012/52 for that.

In general, however, I think this will be like most other things in the TS world, those of us here on TUG may be the limited few with a clue about this new RCI system.  In the grand scheme of things, most will keep on keeping on . . . and there may not be any real bottleneck of requests because most won't know or care.

As an aside, a lot of the owners at Lifetime in Hawaii own MANY weeks and use them themselves for large blocks of time (like a month or two) . . . or have them as investments for rentals and don't even mess with the RCI system.  I have rarely seen them as a possible exchange and even less frequently seen them mentioned here on TUG.

Von


----------



## bnoble

> If you are reserving way in advance (more than a year) you must submit a check for the "then current" MF with your request for an assigned week.


That's pretty common.  I have to do the same thing to deposit my (fixed) weeks.


----------



## Carolinian

What I am afraid that you are probably going to see is more resorts doing a couple of things that put the rights of own to use members over those of exchangers.  Either bulkbanking what they choose and then assigning you one of those weeks of their choice or ringfencing some of the more desirable weeks for own to use members.  I don't say that either of these practices are fair, but they exist now in timesharing, and with the mad scramble for the best weeks that Points Lite will unleash, I suspect you will be seeing a lot more of them at floating week resorts.  That is especially true since it is the own to use members who are almost always the most active in HOA's and on HOA boards.




miamidan said:


> i think exchangers pay the same fees they should be able to reserve any week within their season.  I could see people paying exchange fees early to reserve the right week for them.
> 
> of course there has to be a system in place to ensure equity to all dues paying members.


----------



## Timeshare Von

bnoble said:


> That's pretty common.  I have to do the same thing to deposit my (fixed) weeks.



I understand . . . as do I with my fixed weeks.  I was just explaining the process for this resort being discussed.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Carolinian said:


> What I am afraid that you are probably going to see is more resorts doing a couple of things that put the rights of own to use members over those of exchangers.  Either bulkbanking what they choose and then assigning you one of those weeks of their choice or ringfencing some of the more desirable weeks for own to use members.  I don't say that either of these practices are fair, but they exist now in timesharing, and with the mad scramble for the best weeks that Points Lite will unleash, I suspect you will be seeing a lot more of them at floating week resorts.  That is especially true since it is the own to use members who are almost always the most active in HOA's and on HOA boards.



Perhaps in theory, yes . . . but I don't see bulkbanking being feasible at these small boutique resorts.  I doubt they can get right the guesstimates of what to bulk bank vs. what the owners may actually want.


----------



## Carolinian

Timeshare Von said:


> Perhaps in theory, yes . . . but I don't see bulkbanking being feasible at these small boutique resorts.  I doubt they can get right the guesstimates of what to bulk bank vs. what the owners may actually want.



Unfortunately, resorts that use that policy (and I once owned at one in Australia) do not try to guess which weeks exchanger members want, they just estimate the _number_ in each season color that exchanger members will want, deposit that total number of weeks of their choice, and then assign you the one they want to out of those deposited.

The other policy some resorts have is to set aside some categories that are reserved to owners who want to use at the resort.


----------



## Mel

Happytravels said:


> I deposited a week 51  2011 about two weeks ago ........they assigned it a credit of 15........when I looked today the credit value is 21 so I called RCI...they told me the number are going to change all the time.........if you like your credits go a head and deposit it....if you wait you might get less....they tried to tell me first it was less then 9 months out......this is for Christmas week 2011.......  if I would have waited till today I could have had another 6 credits for a last call...........





BevL said:


> I just want to make sure I understand what you're saying.
> 
> When you say that numbers are going to change all that time, I take it that DOES NOT mean that once you've deposited, your credit value will change.  That's why they said if you like what you see at the moment you use the calculator, that's what you'll get but if you wait a week to deposit, the number could change?
> 
> It's probably obvious to everyone but me but I've only had one cup of coffee yet this morning.





Happytravels said:


> Once you deposit it the numbers won't change..........
> 
> What I was say was.........I didn't know what the tp was when I deposited.  It was before the roll out.  But now it is in my account and it has a value of 15..but when I use the value calculator and look up my week it says 21..I hope I am making myself clear...I just don't know how else to word this...if I would have waited I would have gotten 21  credits instead of 15.  She told me it just depends when you deposited.......this is for a week 51 in 2011 so it is not a late deposit but a very early one...



This seems to confirm what I already suspected, though we will all have to watch over time.

If you look at the credits offered for very early deposits, they seem a bit low, and somewhat generic (the only weeks that seem to offer more points are certain holiday weeks, otherwise all spring weeks are the same, all summer the same and so on).

I have a similar situation, where my March beach week for 2010 was awarded 33 credits deposited in May of 2009 (you can see your deposit dates recorded in your account history!).  The same March week in 2011 deposited 183 days in advance  got 25 credits, and on the calculator currently still shows 25 credits of max 28.    So either they counted the days wrong and gave me credit for less than 180 day deposit, or the max value has changed.

I am offered 27 credits for 2012 if I want to deposits it (I'm also offer 27 for my Feb week which in 2010 and 2011 were worth max of 22.

RCI has said supply and demand will play a factor, and they have no control over that.  I suspect it will cause that max value to fluctuate, so what they offer 18 months in advance may well be less than what they offer 10 months in advance, and if demand ramps up, the max value even closer to use could rise enough to offset any loss due to late deposit.

This is something we will have to plot over time.


----------



## kasteer

Tropic Shores (Daytona Beach, Fla) Week 10, 1 bdrm... 2011 Max = 26 points, 2012 max = 27.


----------



## chalee94

anyone seen the values for a summer week in lake lure, NC?  (foxrun or fairways of the mountains?)


----------



## JudyS

lawgs said:


> ....
> all in all still very pleased with our Inverness investment
> 
> we are forever thankful to both you and mshatty who helped us in those purchases
> 
> nice seeing your posts again...
> 
> smilawgs


You are very welcome! Mshatty did most of the work investigating those units at Inverness at Walden -- he even drove out there to look at the resort.

I didn't know anyone had realized I was gone from TUG! I've had a lot of health problems the past two years and wasn't able to post much, but I seem to be getting better.



chalee94 said:


> anyone seen the values for a summer week in lake lure, NC?  (foxrun or fairways of the mountains?)


Under the new system, anyone can look up the values for any resort -- just go to the Deposit
Calculator.

Foxrun weeks seem to range from 11 (winter) to 21 (summer.) Foxrun has always traded MUCH better in II than in RCI.

Fairways 1-bedrooms range from around 10 (winter) to 16 (summer). Depositing Fairways as a 2-bedroom gives values similar to Foxrun -- it's a much better deal to deposit Fairways as two 1-bedrooms than depositing both halves of the lock-off together.


----------



## dundey

Fairways also trades MUCH better in II traditionally.

I actually traded for a winter ski week the last 2 years with my blue Fairways week.


----------



## JudyS

dundey said:


> Fairways also trades MUCH better in II traditionally.
> 
> I actually traded for a winter ski week the last 2 years with my blue Fairways week.


Yes, good point. Both Foxrun and Fairways trade much better in II than in RCI. A 2-bedroom Fairways should trade very slightly better than a Foxrun because Fairways 2-bedrooms sleep 8, whereas Foxrun sleeps 6. However, I'm not sure the difference between a Foxrun and a 2-bedroom Fairways (for the same week of the year) is big enough to be perceptible.


----------



## catcher24

Post for email notification of replies to topic.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Not sure what you want...*



catcher24 said:


> Post for email notification of replies to topic.



Did you know that if you scroll down below the box where you post, beyond the first "submit reply" box, there is the miscellaneous options box where you can choose various options such as signature, attachements and, lastly, the Thread Subscription dropdown which allows for No, Instant, Daily or Weekly notification when new responses are added to a thread?


----------



## catcher24

beejaybeeohio said:


> Did you know that if you scroll down below the box where you post, beyond the first "submit reply" box, there is the miscellaneous options box where you can choose various options such as signature, attachements and, lastly, the Thread Subscription dropdown which allows for No, Instant, Daily or Weekly notification when new responses are added to a thread?



Thank you, yes, I am aware of those options. However, I'm on another board using this software at baseball fever, and in order for the options to become active you have to post at least once to the thread, which then automatically subscribes you, at which point your notification option becomes active. I figured this was the same, since it appears to be the same software that baseball fever uses. I apologize if that is not correct.


----------



## paxsarah

Actually, near the top of the page there is a drop-down called "Thread Tools" where you can subscribe to a thread without posting. I have done this many times.


----------



## Sandy VDH

OK what I am doing wrong.  Every time I try the deposit calculator it crashed by open IE session.  

I can't get it to work.


----------



## toby9116

Sandy Lovell said:


> OK what I am doing wrong.  Every time I try the deposit calculator it crashed by open IE session.
> 
> I can't get it to work.



I could not access deposit calculator. I called RCI. they recomended deleting temp files. Everything seems to work fine after


----------



## miamidan

JudyS said:


> Yes, good point. Both Foxrun and Fairways trade much better in II than in RCI. A 2-bedroom Fairways should trade very slightly better than a Foxrun because Fairways 2-bedrooms sleep 8, whereas Foxrun sleeps 6. However, I'm not sure the difference between a Foxrun and a 2-bedroom Fairways (for the same week of the year) is big enough to be perceptible.


this might seem naive of me as I have had terrible success with II and reasonable success with RCI.  How do you know they trade better if you don't know the relative value?

I am seeing things that for my family have great value at an exchange trading value of 6-8.


----------



## chalee94

JudyS said:


> Foxrun weeks seem to range from 11 (winter) to 21 (summer.) Foxrun has always traded MUCH better in II than in RCI.
> 
> Fairways 1-bedrooms range from around 10 (winter) to 16 (summer). Depositing Fairways as a 2-bedroom gives values similar to Foxrun -- it's a much better deal to deposit Fairways as two 1-bedrooms than depositing both halves of the lock-off together.



thanks for the help.


----------



## skimble

*I think my prime weeks just gained value with the new RCI system*

My coastal July weeks are worth 53 points... 
so it rents well, 
it now trades for up to 10 other weeks (at 5 pts. each-- last minutes stuff)
and it's prime summer on the coast...
I think I just gained with this new system. 

Anyone else seeing the silver lining?


----------



## BevL

Deleted - just changed my mind.


----------



## catcher24

I own at Massanutten, so of course took a pretty good beating. Four bedroom, four bath Woodstone lockout. Another one of those situations where if I split the lockout into two units I'll be much better off. I would get 14 FP for the four bedroom unit (end of ski season week), but if I split it I'll get 10 FP for each unit, for a total of 20. I'll probably do what I've been doing all along: split the unit into two, bank them both, then convert to points, since I also own a points resort. Unless they change the points value, that's good for 121,000 points and will be worth a lot more to me that way.


----------



## bccash63

I just put a 2 br 6/6 on hold at The Royal Mayan in Cancun for 12/03-12/10/11 for only 9 pts!!!  Why such a low pt value for a 2br gold crown resort that is very rarely available in RCI? I think this is also one of the TUG top 30's.  Dawn


----------



## krj9999

Period between Thanksgiving and Christmas is relatively low demand; people are too busy preparing for holidays to take vacations during this time.  



bccash63 said:


> I just put a 2 br 6/6 on hold at The Royal Mayan in Cancun for 12/03-12/10/11 for only 9 pts!!!  Why such a low pt value for a 2br gold crown resort that is very rarely available in RCI? I think this is also one of the TUG top 30's.  Dawn


----------



## BevL

bccash63 said:


> I just put a 2 br 6/6 on hold at The Royal Mayan in Cancun for 12/03-12/10/11 for only 9 pts!!!  Why such a low pt value for a 2br gold crown resort that is very rarely available in RCI? I think this is also one of the TUG top 30's.  Dawn



Excellent time to travel if you don't have kids, although I prefer a little later - still too much winter to get through if you go somewhere in December.

But that mentality plus the pre-Christmas rush keeps most people home, I think, in early December.


----------



## Joan-OH

BevL said:


> Excellent time to travel if you don't have kids, although I prefer a little later - still too much winter to get through if you go somewhere in December.
> 
> But that mentality plus the pre-Christmas rush keeps most people home, I think, in early December.



This is the first year in Many years that we have not traveled the first week of December.  I LOVE the empty resorts, always getting the best room, cheap airfare, etc.  We are traveling to Cancun Dec 27th for 2 weeks and we added the second week only because the airfare was SOOOO expensive, it only made sense.

Joan-OH


----------



## bamasteve

*Pretty pleased with first trade under new system*

So I am pretty happy with the new system.

My family wanted to go to the florida panhandle in summer 2011.  I'd used up all of my Wyndham points and I didn't have a week in the RCI bank that would pull a summer beach week.

So I combined two south african Dik weeks, got to a value of 28 and traded for a Wyndham Beach Cottage in Destin for 26.  Family is very happy.

So now I see I have a residual value of 2.  Not sure it will ever be worth $99 to get it combined with other weeks unless I'm very close to getting that great week on the beach again.  But I guess it does give a limited option.

I could see where RCI could make money on combining these small residual values.

I also find it crazy that it costs $179 to basically do a trade transaction.  It really has shot up in price.


----------



## MichaelColey

bamasteve said:


> So now I see I have a residual value of 2. Not sure it will ever be worth $99 to get it combined with other weeks unless I'm very close to getting that great week on the beach again.


What you're probably better off doing (since that change of 2 should last for a couple years) is to wait until you have at least a couple other weeks to deposit (like your DIK weeks) and combine them *all* -- the two 14's and the 2 -- to get a single larger deposit.

A single low-value change isn't worth combining unless you're JUST SHORT of a fabulous trade.  But if you're already combining other stuff anyway, there's no extra charge to include a 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc. deposit into the combination.


----------



## bluehende

*anyone out there own these and can check*

I'm not a member of RCI, but was wonderingwhat these two weeks would bring.  Or is there any way at rci.com to get the info if your not a member.


Seasons at sugarbush  week 40
Land of Canaan           week 25


----------



## BevL

bluehende said:


> I'm not a member of RCI, but was wonderingwhat these two weeks would bring.  Or is there any way at rci.com to get the info if your not a member.
> 
> 
> Seasons at sugarbush  week 40
> Land of Canaan           week 25



I've PM'd you with a request for more information that will be required.

Bev


----------



## jasenj1

I haven't been paying much attention to our timeshare for the past few months. The other day we got from RCI the notification of the new TP visibility. I see TUG has been all over this since it was announced.

Has anyone created or thinking/planning to create a web application or Google Docs spreadsheet or some such to track trading power points?

The simplest would probably be a shared Google Docs spreadsheet where people could enter the Resort, unit #, etc., date of search, and all the weeks. With that, you could quickly build up a nice grid of trading power.

I looked at the source code for the RCI calculator page, and they're doing some AJAX calls to get the trading power, etc. Some competent and ambitious web programmer could likely whip up an app to brute force query huge blocks of resorts & weeks. With such an app, you could have not only a comparison across resorts, but a comparison across time. Such a thing sounds like a great feature for TUG.

RCI's calculator is OK, but some folks with floating weeks or who have flexible travel schedules would probably like to see the change in TP over time in one view. And a grid view would help those looking to purchase, too.

Does such a thing already exist and I'm late to the party? If so, could someone point me to it? If someone is working on it and wants any help, I may be able to pitch in.

- Jasen.

P.S. Here's a Google spreadsheet like I'm talking about.


----------

